# Uncharted 2: Among Thieves



## Memos (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes.



good god YES!!!

i loved the first game and i'm sure this will be more of the same goodness.

i just hope and wish that those are in-game graphics


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2008)

fuck yeah


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 1, 2008)

Those are definitely in-game graphics, TMS.


----------



## Memos (Dec 1, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Those are definitely in-game graphics, TMS.



oh yes, now i remember that it was posted in an article a week ago that this was in-game.

seems Uncharted will again look amazing.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 1, 2008)

And we've got snow! Yeah! I was kinda tiring of that jungle theme.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2008)

Snow huh? Can we expect to fight a yeti or two?


----------



## Memos (Dec 1, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Snow huh? Can we expect to fight a yeti or two?



or five or six.

does anyone else think that the title suggests another character will be inroduced like Nathan? more of an adventurer than the villian from the first game, someone he could have a rivalry against.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2008)

I still think the first one was underrated, but they only need to improve a couple of key things and this one could be the real deal.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 1, 2008)

how ironic! 
jus got me a ps3 today with uncharted. im hoppin on this bandwagon


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> does anyone else think that the title suggests another character will be inroduced like Nathan? more of an adventurer than the villian from the first game, someone he could have a rivalry against.



I'm hoping that Asian guy comes back. 

>>

I'm calling Uncharted 3 in the desert.


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2008)

Holy Shit....are those in game graphics?

I want confirmation NAO!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 2, 2008)

Uncharted 1 looked ridiculously good too, I don't see why not. 


*Spoiler*: _Screens_


----------



## Dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh hell yes!

The graphics in the first game were nice but I'd love to see some improvements in the graphics.

Hopefully they can also bring other new cool features. Uncharted 1 was a solid game that I think everyone should play.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2008)

Time to kill me some more minorities.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope this game is longer and has more gameplay balance.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2008)

LESS MONSTERS, MORE PIRATES.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, more treasure hunting! The controls were realistic and organic for a platformer too, but not to the point of being too annoying which was a big plus.


----------



## Memos (Dec 2, 2008)

Id said:


> Holy Shit....are those in game graphics?
> 
> I want confirmation NAO!


the graphics are definitely in-game beacuse there was an article last week about a few Sony games including, Uncharted 2, God of War 3 and some others and it mentioned that these graphics were in-game


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Time to kill me some more minorities.


now instead of fillipinos we are going to kill asians......

i thik we will definitely have white people to kill this time.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> now instead of fillipinos we are going to kill asians......
> 
> i thik we will definitely have white people to kill this time.



Filipinos? Where? I am a Filipino, and I don't recall them being in the first Uncharted.


----------



## Memos (Dec 2, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Filipinos? Where? I am a Filipino, and I don't recall them being in the first Uncharted.



Filipinos or something, its been a while since i played it


----------



## slickcat (Dec 2, 2008)

i m all for this game, love the first title definitely getting this one.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:
			
		

> Time to kill me some more minorities.



I heard the tentative title was going to be Uncharted 2: White Man's Burden.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 2, 2008)

Uncharted 1 was great. I hope this one lives up to it, with the possibility of being a bit longer. and Upgraded graphics would be a plus too, but if they stick to the same engine and mechanics then this games will be guaranteed to win out of the gate


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

GRAPHICS GRAPHICS GRAPHICS


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 4, 2008)

, trailer graphics were real-time.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 4, 2008)

............Drake fuckin looks too much like Robin Thicke to me

>>>>>>>>>>>>


a side shot of drake woulda been better, couldnt find one

currently playin the 1st Uncharted, shit hard (hard in the "great" sense, for the ebonically challenged)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> , trailer graphics were real-time.



You mean in-game? =p


----------



## Creator (Dec 4, 2008)

This is beyond awesome.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 4, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed the first game, so Among Thieves is definitely on my list of games to watch out for in 2009. Looking at the graphics it looks like Naughty Dog never stopped improving the game aesthetically and I look forward to seeing what fun gameplay additions there will be.

Heh, Nathan might want to invest in a coat...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 4, 2008)

Moondoggie most people have speculated from that, that Drake fell into that environment unexpectedly and may not even be the original setting of the game.


----------



## Memos (Dec 4, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Moondoggie most people have speculated from that, that Drake fell into that environment unexpectedly and may not even be the original setting of the game.


That teaser may just be the prologue or something similar.


----------



## Kri (Dec 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You mean in-game? =p


Real-time as opposed to pre-rendered; the engine was producing the image 'in real-time' rather than it being a video rendered over a long period of time, with multiple computers, et cetera. It's not necessarily in-game, but it's in-engine, and would look the same were it in-game, being played on a PS3, with full control of the camera and things of that nature.

Potentially.

That Halo 3 E3 trailer was real-time, but changes were made to the engine before launch for feasibility.

Regardless, I come bearing gifts ~


----------



## Memos (Dec 10, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Real-time as opposed to pre-rendered; the engine was producing the image 'in real-time' rather than it being a video rendered over a long period of time, with multiple computers, et cetera. It's not necessarily in-game, but it's in-engine, and would look the same were it in-game, being played on a PS3, with full control of the camera and things of that nature.
> 
> Potentially.
> 
> ...


 You can leave now

 seriously though, you do have a point but this is pre-rendered in the same way the KZ2 trailer was at E3 and it has been shown now that graphics like that are possible in-game


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 10, 2008)

I just jizzed in my pants


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 15, 2008)

new, VERY AWESOME trailer......


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2008)

What did everyone think of the new "trailer" that was shown at the VGA awards?


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 15, 2008)

so they showed that at VGA huh,
i hate award shows....even if they are about games


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> so they showed that at VGA huh,
> i hate award shows....even if they are about games


 Most things concerning games these days suck...i remember about 8 years ago there used to be good games shows which i used to watch and a few years after that, everything went to hell.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

i agree with you memos bama 

like E3 now it fucking sucks ass


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> i agree with you memos bama
> 
> like *E3 now it fucking sucks ass*


 Oh god, i just remembered the Nintendo conference it was painful watching all the hardcore Nintendo fanboys getting ignored


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 16, 2008)

18 high quality screenshots were released today...


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 16, 2008)

Continued...


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

in B4 memos makes a set


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 16, 2008)

Some of those are concept artworks though.

But yeah, definitely one of the best-looking console titles to date.


----------



## Memos (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> in B4 memos makes a set


 I've already made an Uncharted 2 set just not from those


----------



## slickcat (Dec 16, 2008)

sweet pics, truly outstanding


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah! I'm guessing some South American country.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 16, 2008)

Please get rid of AI's auto-target lock bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah! I'm guessing some South American country.


I think they said it was China actually. I forgot what the name of the artifact was, but it was related to Marco Polo.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

New gameplay and story details.
---
edit: Developers Interview part 1:


Developers Interview part 2:


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

*Uncharted 2: Among Thieves new pics*
*Spoiler*: __ 



     #*1* 













_
Gameplay Demo

The small section of gameplay they showed was in Nepal City, the same area seen in recent screen shots. The city is about 1/4 of the way through the game and it’s in the midst of civil war with ravaged buildings and burning vehicles. Nathan tries to sneak into the city by pretending to be a reporter, but when the guards get suspicious, he busts through the gate.

The beginning of the demo opens with a bunch of soldiers searching for Nathan, only to soon be run over by a runaway bus. The wrecked bus blocks the street, forcing Nathan to climb across some crumbling buildings, using shop signs and street lights to traverse and narrowly avoids impaling himself on some exposed rebar.

The developers then used this opportunity to show off some of the game’s expanded stealth gameplay – what they’re calling action-stealth since they don’t want the pacing to get slowed down. They hung just below one guy waiting for the right moment to grab and toss him off the side of a building. Then back on ground level they snuck up behind another soldier standing in a doorway, grabbed him and knocked him out on the brick wall. Stealth kills can apparently net you more grenades or better weapons in the right situations, and using cover keeps you safe from soldiers’ line of sight as well as bullets.

The other big gameplay feature that they talked about but didn’t really show is traversal gunplay – which basically means that Drake can now shoot back when he’s climbing on walls. They even talked about being able to hang from a sign on the side of a building, using it for cover, and peeking out over the top to fire.

They’re aiming for a much broader range of enemies and AI behaviors. Some enemies carry big shields, which you can also pick up for portable cover if you take them down. Soldiers will also hunt for Nathan and follow him to his last seen location if you try to run away, sounding like something you’d expect from Metal Gear or Assassin’s Creed.


Tech/Art

Unknown to many, one of Naughty Dog’s teams actually works full-time on tech for PS3 developers to get the most out of the system, giving the developer a bit of an advantage. They estimate that in the first Uncharted, they were only utilizing the SPUs to about 30% but now they’re actually running them at 100% which gives them a lot more processing power to work with.

In the first game, they used two different character models for cut-scenes and gameplay, but now they have the same character model for both. They also proved to us that the scene in the VGA trailer was indeed real time, showing us the scene again and moving the camera around inside and outside of the train in 3D space.

There are more interactive items in the environment, more animations for Drake for different situations (walking across the moving train, etc.), and new shaders for things like snow, ice, and fur (Nathan will be getting a coat to keep him warm). It sounds like they want the snow and ice to be just as impressive as the water was in the first game and they’re working on effects for footprints, sparkling, and translucence.

The art team is obsessively gathering references for all the different environments and thinking through back-stories for the use of every room in the game. One artist even ran to a house that caught on fire and asked the owner if he could take pictures for reference.

_
Naruto Chapter 434 Prediction Thread

Awesome Fucking Wowesome . They hinted at Co-op but its not yet 100% confirmed.

*This game is fucking underrated, only 500 views ... pathetic*

The original is the only game I was bothered to get the platinum trophy for b/c it was addicting, I finished it 5 times and it seems better every time I play it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed, people are sleeping on this game. I'll take a look at those developer interviews later, should be quite interesting. Can't wait for this one, when's the ETA fall/autumn of this year?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Agreed, people are sleeping on this game. I'll take a look at those developer interviews later, should be quite interesting. Can't wait for this one, when's the ETA fall/autumn of this year?



The ETA is Fall 2009. I can't wait.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Desperate Housewives dvd

Here is some footage of the multiplayer.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

DO WANT NOW.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2009)

Who wouldn't want this game? WHO!?


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so saving for this game. pek


----------



## Byakuya (May 14, 2009)

*HD single-player video*

looks amazing x3


----------



## ExoSkel (May 15, 2009)

Extended version of the single player gameplay video.

ep. 20

My God, I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 15, 2009)

That looks class.


----------



## Akira (May 16, 2009)

Wow, that looks immense!


----------



## Talon. (May 16, 2009)

Nice Grim Fandango avy Akira
but damn....i need a PS3....


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2009)

Thats amazing


----------



## Dan (May 16, 2009)

Only two games I'm getting this year are this and fight Night Round 4.

I'm hoping they add more guns and CQC moves. At times in the first one the 3 punch deadly combo got a bit stale.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Extended version of the single player gameplay video.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> My God, I can't wait for this game.



Animations look silky smooth and the part he is running from the truck looks so real. This game is gonna be


----------



## Creator (May 17, 2009)

Venom said:


> I'm hoping they add more guns and CQC moves. At times in the first one the 3 punch deadly combo got a bit stale.



I agree. Well with the CQC bit.

I think there will be a ton of new guns, as we see in the trailers and all.


What i cant wait for is the multiplayer online mode.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1SSPa07LzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a new video. I think. 

The 'Ajanti Dagger' from "The Golden Child" makes an appearance at 1:19.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 4, 2009)

Beta impressions for those of us not itk. 



> By now most of you Drake-lovers have had a chance to play the Uncharted 2 Multiplayer beta that hit the PSN last night, either by using your day-one Infamous code or your early-adopter Qore pass. In what is surely good news for those at home, this is the same demo that I played yesterday on the show floor, so you’ve seen what I’ve seen of Uncharted 2. There is a new single-player trailer running on the giant screens, but I’m sure that it will hit the net shortly (and may already be out by press deadline). If there was still any doubt, Elena plays a significant role in the single-player story and is not relegated to a multiplayer skin, as some had feared (the voice actress from the first game was “busy” during principal motion capture). Perhaps there were re-shoots. Perhaps that initial report was inaccurate, but Elena is back to compete with Chloe Fisher for Drake’s affections.
> 
> What you haven’t had a chance to do is play the game’s co-op live with two other guys. It’s clear from your first death that the co-op is going to be difficult. Enemies enter stages from the tops of cars, blind alleyways, and over ledges. Even before you’ve cleaned out one wave, another falls in behind your group, peppering your backs with screen de-saturating fire, meaning it’s useful to keep an eye out, frequently turning to spy the approaching baddies before they take up defensive positions of their own. If you do, you can pick them off one by one as they arrive, making the next wave far easier to handle. I had felt particularly useless to my team until I managed to take out an entire wave single-handedly by headshotting them as the clambered over a bus. My partners owed me their lives, and I would soon owe them mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 4, 2009)

The game is really fast paced.. multiplayer is like nothing you've payed before!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it offline cop with two other players?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm almost sure at this point that Uncharted 2 is going to be the game of the year for me.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anybody have a extra code to spare? I'll add you on PSN friends list and i might have stuff to trade on PSN.. pm me.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 4, 2009)

just posting to say I love the beta! It kicks total ass. Even if this game was just a straight up sequel with no online I still would've loved it because Drake's fortune was bad ass, but the online modes add so much to this game, I'll keep coming back for more and more. Seriously can't wait for Uncharted2, my only disappointment is that I can't play the beta up until the game comes out hahaha.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> just posting to say I love the beta! It kicks total ass. Even if this game was just a straight up sequel with no online I still would've loved it because Drake's fortune was bad ass, but the online modes add so much to this game, I'll keep coming back for more and more. Seriously can't wait for Uncharted2, my only disappointment is that I can't play the beta up until the game comes out hahaha.



Exactly. 

Beta is awesome juice.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

I want a fucking beta code


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow when I went to pick up Infamous at Best Buy they gave me someone elses pre-order. I played it a bit last night and I got to say I love the feeling of the multiplayer.

Not having a screen full of red names really puts some immersion into it. The climbing aspect also gives the game a height that I've only felt in Killzone 2. Graphics are beautiful can't wait to get the full game when it comes out.

Edit: Is the problem with Game Matching they are fixing the fact that you can only play a single match and then the game breaks up?


----------



## Munken (Jun 9, 2009)

New beta footage up on gametrailers


----------



## Dan (Jun 9, 2009)

Single-player, multi-player & co-op.

Naughty Dog.... I salute you


----------



## Endzeit (Jun 10, 2009)

ive never played the first one it looks ok but seeing this game a E3 makes me want to go pick the first one up just so i can play the second... hope its a good game


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 10, 2009)

The first one is a good game.


----------



## Akira (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumping the thread with a video of the awesome cinema mode:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG5kwtsDXfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 1, 2009)

oh man..i cant wait for this game...first one was good... hope this one will be even better... looking all those trailers and gameplay vids... it looks exciting...


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2009)

The problem with Uncharted was that the enemies had an uncanny skill of aiming, just like enemies in infamous. They could shoot you bulls-eye from distances away with a fucking pistol.

That fucking aggravated me while playing the game.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 1, 2009)

the enemies with lasers were the most annoying...along with those mutants... they were cheap... 2 hits and u r dead...


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forward to getting this Day 1.


----------



## Corran (Sep 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSsqgzb53r0[/YOUTUBE]

I want this game inside me


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting this on day of release no doubt.

Loved the first one.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

That train gameplay is ill


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont want to get spoiled ?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

The MP demo has no story spoilers. If you're avoiding the plot details as I am, you can play the MP demo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm trying to avoid all spoilers, not just regarding the story but also locations. The reason why I might avoid the MP demo is because I'd rather try the game for the first time as it was originally intended. It's not as if I need the demo to convince me to buy it. 

Still no Yoorup date btw?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Yeah I'm trying to avoid all spoilers, not just regarding the story but also locations. The reason why I might avoid the MP demo is because I'd rather try the game for the first time as it was originally intended. It's not as if I need the demo to convince me to buy it.
> 
> Still no Yoorup date btw?



Fair enough.

Not that i've seen.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

You lot pre-ordered?


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Only pre-ordering MW2, i must acquire that prestige edition


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that the one with the goggles?


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats the one, im getting mine for £60, thats a sweet deal amirite


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

That's crazy to me. That's basically two full-priced games. I'm just gonna play it on the PC. I've yet to play a console CoD game..


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Games here are always 40 pounds unless you buy on the internet and on occasion buy games from Tesco they are bloody cheap  

and its a deal considering that the official price for the game is actually going to be 55 pounds IIRC.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah it's a good price for the Prestige edition, but I'd never get CE's on a personal note. I never buy anything over £30 anymore, I've only broken that for MGS4 (the only game this gen I've bought full-price) and LBP.. I thought that game would be expensive for a while.. imagine my rage at it dropping to £12.99 in a month or two. 

Actually I lie about collector's editions. I wanted the MGS4 LE but I didn't think to get it straight away. The price shortly went up to about £100 and it's still there to this day. FFS.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

MGS4 LE is a 100 quid  No way i would buy that besides not interested in CE games except for the MW2  its appealing 

LBP i have had that game for months now, still havent played it


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

Special Editions are usually not worth the price.

I haven't pre-ordered Uncharted 2 as I have never _needed_ to pre-order a game. I guess buying it from Amazon counts as pre-ordering, but only coz that's howthings work on Amazon.


----------



## Death Note (Sep 9, 2009)

I am already saving up some extra money to get this game, and I rarely do that. It looks pretty good, imo.

I agree, Special Editions are usually not worth the price. That's why I rarely buy  them .


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 10, 2009)

Other than blogs, Uncharted is getting no attention compared to other fall releases. It has potential to sell huge with all the new PS3 owners if it gets better marketing.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure the marketing will step up with 2-3 weeks to go.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Which would be too late if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope they do market it well, as it's very likely that it'll be a great game and deserve a lot of sales. The first one didn't do bad mind.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

The first one was part of many bundles so the numbers did end up pretty good. I really want this to do well. I suppose if it is bundled with the Slim, it will have good numbers.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Sony dont advertise enough especially games which have gone multiplat but people thought to be ps3 exclusives. Resident evil 5 and DMC4 come to mind all the adverts of those games where for Xbox.


----------



## Memos (Sep 10, 2009)

Same with GTA4.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

See what i mean, fair enough you are hurt the game went multi plat but in the long run not advertising those games you are only hurting yourselves.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

DMC4 sold more on the PS3 I think.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt it  I dont see it on the greatest hits  And it shipped over 2 million in like a month or 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault, aren't you living in the UK?


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

I do, I live in London.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 11, 2009)

So why do you call it Greatest Hits? It's Platinum! 

It only needs 400k to go plat, but only few games are actually re-released. I don't think the numbers are publicly available but I'm sure it sold more on the PS3 in the first week and that is usually the definitive one for many games. You have to factor in the Japanese numbers as well.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

DMC4 definitely sold more on the Playstation. I remember reading about it too, the 360 had left but was still significant which is why it'll keep being a multiplatform title.


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2009)

Because i have seen a greatest hits ps3 game and never a platinum ps3 game thats why  

Japanese numbers are 300k and platinum games you must also remember its 400k in one year or it wont qualify


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 11, 2009)

Words cannot explain how much i want to play this game...

btw, a new multiplayer demo hits the PSN store around the end of this month.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 11, 2009)

This game...my eyes almost let tears fall when i see each new HD trailer it gets out! All the visual details, the game mechanichs and realistic reactions of the environment, the continuous action...I wanna play it so bad. Until it gets out i hope something good happens to me and i get money to a PS3 LOL


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2009)

Beta tomorrow! Can't wait i know it sounds weird but i like that drum sound when you get a cccombo in the online co-op LMAO.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 14, 2009)

21/20 from PSM3 france



> "Long, visually stunning, deep and explosive, Uncharted 2 combines all the qualities you can find in a videogame, and more! A new milestone has been reached in the videogame history."


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

It's long? that's great. One of the worst things about the original was that it was too short.

Also, 21/20? wut?


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Its long  excellent


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2009)

Do want, lol at 21/20.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

21/20  Hahaha thats funny


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, it is coming from a PS3 magazine, but that's still an incredible score.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Well apparently the same mag gave Infamous a 7/10  which is fucking bullshit


----------



## Velocity (Sep 14, 2009)

Goddamnit, I love the beta. Thankfully, the time lock is region specific and - since I'm British - I got to play it from a little over three and a half hours ago. Add me on PSN when the beta starts working where you live, okay? I'd love to get some more games going (it's TheCorruptedOne).


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2009)

What a shitty score


----------



## Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Uncharted 2 Beta Codes...

DDL ZU


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

I just got mine. Thanks for the heads-up, Venom.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2009)

meh not interested in the beta


----------



## K-deps (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish I was European


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 16, 2009)

*Part 1*


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 18, 2009)

IGN review on Uncharted 2 just come out.

I WANT THIS GAMEE!!!


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 18, 2009)

^Yooosh!!!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

9.5...... 

WTF a game like GTA 4 can get a 10. IGN disappoints, don't get me wrong 9.5 is fantastic, but I just hated that GTA 4 review.

Who is the new chick?

I got the beta anyone got a mic?


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 18, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> 9.5......
> 
> WTF a game like GTA 4 can get a 10. IGN disappoints, don't get me wrong 9.5 is fantastic, but I just hated that GTA 4 review.
> 
> ...



I agree. The game is nigh flawless and everything about it screams GOTY. Its really should've gotten' a 10.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

You are making it as if 9.5 is bad but i agree i thought gta4 was terrible myself


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL except for the graphs that guy puts a lots of 9.5 on every aspect of the game  it feels like he really don't wanted to put a 10.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

I  cant wait for Edge's review i see a 6 or 7/10 myself


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> You are making it as if 9.5 is bad but i agree i thought gta4 was terrible myself



I said it's a awesome score, but when games like GTA 4 can get a 10, but UC2 can't... It's pretty sad. All the stuff you get in that disc is well worth your $60. They have Co op, a green screen/video editing room/ record your matches etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

Opinions people, opinions.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

GTA: SA >>> GTA 4 facts.....


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree, but don't let another review reflect on another, kinda dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 18, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> GTA: SA >>> GTA 4 facts.....



I agree 100%. 



(GTA4 is good though)


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess your right, you can't really compare the two. They both try to do totally different things.

Anyway, I'm loving the beta. I seriously can't stop playing. Co op is godly hard.. easy is hard, normal is harder, and I haven't played hard. The graphics and animations (Chloe's in particular) look amazing.  They've add a sense of weight to the character (which I love), so it takes about a second or two to plant your feet, stop, and turn completely around to run the other way/

My team, mind you everyone has a mic so communication isn't a issue. We've never made it past round 6 on arena.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on it, loved 1, i still say drake is one of the best characters ever.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just had a little problem with 1's ending that's all. I loved the game otherwise. I kinda regret selling it.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2009)

A system for mining geothermal energy utilizing the detonation of a deeply buried nuclear device such as nuclear fusion bomb or a nuclear fission bomb to produce a chimney cavity and fractures in a rocky geothermal stratum. Heat exchange fluid is introduced into the cavity and is transferred to flood a higher permeable stratum closer to the surface of the earth. Heat exchangers are introduced into the flooded zone to transfer heat and energy to the surface for utilization.

10/10


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I guess your right, you can't really compare the two. They both try to do totally different things.
> 
> Anyway, I'm loving the beta. I seriously can't stop playing. Co op is godly hard.. easy is hard, normal is harder, and I haven't played hard. The graphics and animations (Chloe's in particular) look amazing.  They've add a sense of weight to the character (which I love), so it takes about a second or two to plant your feet, stop, and turn completely around to run the other way/
> 
> My team, mind you everyone has a mic so communication isn't a issue. We've never made it past round 6 on arena.



Really? The best I've done so far is Round 9. That was with no communication though (no microphone yet, though I intend to get that Modern Warfare 2 one on Monday 'cause it looks cool ) and I had to leg it to the chest on more than one occasion while the other two died holding the enemy off.

The Village is absolutely hell for the Co-Op Arena, since there's not many places to run. The Plaza is definitely the lesser of two evils. I'm going to wait 'til I've maxed out a few gun upgrades before I try again, since I reckon it should get me and my team a couple of rounds further.

I wanna play standard Co-Op on Hard, to see how hard it actually is, but nobody else has it set to that difficulty so I'm always stuck with Normal or Easy.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Really? The best I've done so far is Round 9. That was with no communication though (no microphone yet, though I intend to get that Modern Warfare 2 one on Monday 'cause it looks cool ) and I had to leg it to the chest on more than one occasion while the other two died holding the enemy off.
> 
> The Village is absolutely hell for the Co-Op Arena, since there's not many places to run. The Plaza is definitely the lesser of two evils. I'm going to wait 'til I've maxed out a few gun upgrades before I try again, since I reckon it should get me and my team a couple of rounds further.
> 
> I wanna play standard Co-Op on Hard, to see how hard it actually is, but nobody else has it set to that difficulty so I'm always stuck with Normal or Easy.



I've only played games with mics only, I'm not trying to change that. 

The highest Co op setting is normal. That's still really hard


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2009)

Everyone knows that GTA4 did not deserve the 10 that was given to it. Even IGN probably knows this but what's done is done.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't understand the problem with the 10's of gta4, it's there views on it. I disagree with the 9.5's for bioshock but doesn't make me question there review. Though IGN is a piece of shit so whatever.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

Its all depends on the time frame as well people during that time gave GTA was a 10 even though it wasnt, i bet if you review it now it wont get that 10.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm still amazed by the animations its scary how life like they are. Every jump, duck, and roll look and feel different.


One little touch I noticed was when you run the pistol on your back actually sways from side to side.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I've only played games with mics only, I'm not trying to change that.
> 
> The highest Co op setting is normal. That's still really hard



Nah, there's Hard as well. Dunno how you unlock it, 'cause I just randomly did one day after playing a few Co-Op matches. I even got to try it out a couple of times today - Normal is a cakewalk compared to Hard, though. There's a tonne more enemies and they're not as easy to kill, either.

Good thing I have my maxed out AK-47.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

Still no EU release date?


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Nah, there's Hard as well. Dunno how you unlock it, 'cause I just randomly did one day after playing a few Co-Op matches. I even got to try it out a couple of times today - Normal is a cakewalk compared to Hard, though. There's a tonne more enemies and they're not as easy to kill, either.
> 
> Good thing I have my maxed out AK-47.



Dude UC2 can put like 45 enemies on screen.  Man in plaza we would just get swarmed by these black guys. Our whole team all get choked at the same time.

I maxed out my 9mm it's a dream to shoot. I can take at least 5 people with one clip.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Still no EU release date?



I think its 16-10-2009 

Also, the game is awesome even in beta XD i cant wait for the full release


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 20, 2009)

did I miss anything? is there a demo on psn? I wanna play it too 

-LS-


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Memos your previous ava was better because it was so "you"

Anyway is there really a demo out  Oh man im tempted


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos your previous ava was better because it was so "you"
> 
> Anyway is there really a demo out  Oh man im tempted


A multiplayer demo. The one you said you weren't going to DL.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

I know but i thought it needed a special code which man me less interested but if its up for grabs on PSN then im going to get tempted, i will just play Arkham Asylum until then


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know but i thought it needed a special code which man me less interested but if its up for grabs on PSN then im going to get tempted, i will just play Arkham Asylum until then



Oh yeah, I forgot, you needed to get the code from IGN.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank god


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone going to buy the bundle?


----------



## basiK (Sep 22, 2009)

This game looks so delicious. Hopefully this game wont have any monster things like in 1. That put me way off, they should of keep the setting somewhat realistic.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 28, 2009)

Just a reminder. The U2 multiplayer demo releases tommorow on PSN, (or possibly tonight at midnight).


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn, it's getting great reviews, so fat it has a 98 at Meta Critic.
This will be GOTY.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2009)

Lovin' the demo :3


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

The demo sold the game for me.....a must buy.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 30, 2009)

Add GodLike91 is your pretty good and would like to be in a party. (PS, im level 14 )


----------



## Id (Sep 30, 2009)

The demo has sold me, first day buy


----------



## K-deps (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone else suck at blind firing?


----------



## Memos (Sep 30, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Anyone else suck at blind firing?



I suck at this game altogether. I played last week and only got 2 kills and one of them was by chance


----------



## Vault (Oct 1, 2009)

Im going to be great at the MP 

Its just that i start really slow its only after getting killed like 5 times i hit a stride  

Fisticuffs FTW :ho


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2009)

I always get into duel matches fast but it take a lot of time to find for the others type of matches.


----------



## Vault (Oct 1, 2009)

Sniper and Pistole matches are fun :rofl Or just the pistol


----------



## Memos (Oct 1, 2009)

I just played the Co-op, Deathmatch and Gold-rush and it was brilliant. Simple as that. The co-op is especially fun. It's very challenging on the Hard difficulty 

Vault is much better than I am


----------



## Pein (Oct 1, 2009)

kick ass demo, animations are especially good.


----------



## DarkDDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome game, first day buy for me too.
Gold Rush is freaking hard cant get past round 7 without dying  and they only give you 3 tries.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 1, 2009)

All RPGs is fun.

Except when this happened. I'm on the receiving end.


----------



## Memos (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeno said:


> All RPGs is fun.
> 
> Except when this happened. I'm on the receiving end.



At least you're being nice and bending over for it.

The RPG got me a good few times.


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2009)

The game is incredibly gorgeous. Which is better looking this or Killzone 2?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2009)

I die too much online, but I always rack kills.


FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2009)

Id said:


> The game is incredibly gorgeous. Which is better looking this or Killzone 2?



This has much better design so I'll go with uncharted. 

Enjoyed the demo, can't wait for full game.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos you should refrain from using the grenade launcher, its always up my rectum when you get a hold of it  Its as if you are sniping with it


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos you should refrain from using the grenade launcher, its always up my rectum when you get a hold of it  Its as if you are sniping with it



I don't know what you be on about, yo!!


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2009)

When you got it i swear i thought of the days of the Laark  Those memories make me emo  didnt you notice after i saw you with it i was running away from you :rofl trying to snipe


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

That was the only reason I caught up to you in that deathmatch 

I love that gun.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2009)

You are not allowed to weild that weapon  

Im happy because this is actually the only game which im amazing at in MP  

Also today i had a 4 v 1 match  finished the map with the most kills per person although per team i got hurt


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

I am terrible at MP. I always seem to take more damage than I can give. i seriously need to work on my aiming.

Also, pistol-only matches are fucking boring.

You wanna play some now?


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2009)

Pistols matches rapidly improve your aim also it makes use of the fisticuffs i have over 20 fisticuffs  you should do it more.Find the desert eagle, 3 shots and the enemy is ghost, dumb thing about it is it only has 8 shots. 

Also when the game comes out can we carry our money and xp over to the real game? 

I cant atm my brother be playing LBP


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if experience carries over. It probably won't 

As soon as he gets off it, you get on Uncharted.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2009)

ok  

Damn  really hope it would  all that money and medals i won


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

What level are you?

I got up to level 5 from just what we played yesterday.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos said:


> I am terrible at MP. *I always seem to take more damage than I can give.* i seriously need to work on my aiming.


It feels like that way for me too xD I'm a PC gamer (specially for shooters) so even though I have my sensitivity quite high already, it feels like I'm bound by chains when I move or when I aim. More realism I guess, I just have to get used to it.

I didn't really play the first one, so I don't know much of the mechanics of the game. Can you actually squeeze the trigger to kill someone or are you supposed to do it in bursts?

The connection was a little better for me last night and I wasn't losing control of my character in-game anymore, so I was able to play for a little longer. Moved up to Lvl 10, and I can't wait to unlock and abuse the "Down the Irons" booster 

I'd like to play with you all sometime, I suck and I don't have a mic, but I wouldn't mind being a target practice to learn the game a little more xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I'm level 23


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

*must not play against Goofy*

That's great, Goofy 

---

@: Loveless: squeezing the trigger? wat?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos said:


> *must not play against Goofy*
> 
> That's great, Goofy
> 
> ...


Squeezing as in pressing R1 and not letting go till you run out of ammo 

"Doing bursts" as in tapping R1 so your aiming reticle goes back to normal increasing your accuracy ^^


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Squeezing as in pressing R1 and not letting go till you run out of ammo
> 
> "Doing bursts" as in tapping R1 so your aiming reticle goes back to normal increasing your accuracy ^^



I find that the latter method works better. Holding the trigger means the accuracy goes down. If you're shooting from far, holding the trigger will yield terrible results.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos said:


> I find that the latter method works better. Holding the trigger means the accuracy goes down. If you're shooting from far, holding the trigger will yield terrible results.


Then I'm doing things right. Kinda. 

When it's semi-close range I tend to squeeze and hope for the best though


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Then I'm doing things right. Kinda.
> 
> When it's semi-close range I tend to squeeze and hope for the best though



I only let rip when they are very close. Even then, if 1-on-1, I tend to melee them instead, thus saving myself some ammo.

When the enemies are in a line, I go for the pistol and shoot for the head. It helps save the machine-gun ammo.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel as though I am pretty good at this game.
I will not be playing the demo anymore until the game comes out.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos said:


> I just played the Co-op, Deathmatch and Gold-rush and it was brilliant. Simple as that. The co-op is especially fun. It's very challenging on the Hard difficulty
> 
> Vault is much better than I am



Have you even considered crushing? 

I really hate that people don't use their mics in co op (people have them one just don't talk).

Since I've had the beta a while it's only natural me and my friends are for the most part all gold members.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2009)

This game's matchmaking system is a shit. A shit.

I've been forced to team up with complete noobs and forced to hear this question "WTF do I do?" and "How do you pull people off the ledge?" for last 10 games.


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Have you even considered crushing?
> 
> I really hate that people don't use their mics in co op (people have them one just don't talk).
> 
> Since I've had the beta a while it's only natural me and my friends are for the most part all gold members.


I can't even unlock Crushing let alone play it 


ExoSkel said:


> This game's matchmaking system is a shit. A shit.
> 
> I've been forced to team up with complete noobs and forced to hear this question "WTF do I do?" and *"How do you pull people off the ledge?"* for last 10 games.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> This game's matchmaking system is a shit. A shit.
> 
> I've been forced to team up with complete noobs and forced to hear this question "WTF do I do?" and "How do you pull people off the ledge?" for last 10 games.



Well it is a beta..... This will help them fix some of those problems. I've only pulled 10 people over a ledge, and I've been playing since the 17th of September.


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

How _do_ you pull people off the ledges?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Messing with noobs is fun tho.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Well it is a beta..... This will help them fix some of those problems. I've only pulled 10 people over a ledge, and I've been playing since the 17th of September.


I thought we are past beta? Isn't it basically a multiplayer demo?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the beta, and it says beta when people are playing......Regardless, It can still be updated with a small patch in the near future.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

Memos said:


> I only let rip when they are very close. Even then, if 1-on-1, I tend to melee them instead, thus saving myself some ammo.
> 
> When the enemies are in a line, I go for the pistol and shoot for the head. It helps save the machine-gun ammo.


It's a good idea about the melee, I need to experiment with that a little bit. I need to find out a bit about it first to use it effectively. Like does it have auto-aim or at least a slight aim assist. >__>

Also, the range is most important, I'd like to use it as far away as possible xD

You said you were Lvl 5 right? Shouldn't you already have that booster that allows you to have full ammo? No need for pistols then. To be honest the only times I've used it is if I have to reload my primary weapon and there's no cover around 



ExoSkel said:


> This game's matchmaking system is a shit. A shit.
> 
> I've been forced to team up with complete noobs and forced to hear this question "WTF do I do?" and "How do you pull people off the ledge?" for last 10 games.


I'd rather have that, compared to low level scrubs bombarding me with grenades everywhere


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2009)

Anybody having trouble getting online with the demo? I haven't been able to connect and I was at it for at least an hour.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm playing it now without a problem.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 3, 2009)

Gene said:


> Anybody having trouble getting online with the demo? I haven't been able to connect and I was at it for at least an hour.



I just hit circle and tried again.


----------



## Munken (Oct 3, 2009)

Link

GT review up


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2009)

GT is a bit odd to me. They seem to nitpick the game in order to give it a lower score than what they'll probably give Modern Warfare 2.

Really, they complain that the game is "unoriginal"? They will never bring that argument up for MW2, and I'm banking on that.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 3, 2009)

Munken said:


> this.
> 
> GT review up


I was really expecting a higher score based on the review but whatever, it's a great game in any case. That's what matters.

And I'm waaaay addicted to the multiplayer.


----------



## Memos (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, Gametrailers.

I don't give a shit what they say. I only watch for the HD videos.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2009)

Munken said:


> site
> 
> GT review up





			
				www.twitter.com/shawnelliott said:
			
		

> Subhuman shithole GamesThirst sees injustice and back alley score-brokering in a 9.3: site


 Only a 9.3????? WHY SO LOW???


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's GT...............


----------



## squilliam (Oct 3, 2009)

guys, this story is nucking futs :amazed:



> As it became known, from next week, four US cinemas, including one in San Francisco and another in Washington, will let , albeit for just two days, punters to play upcoming videogame Uncharted 2: Among Thieves on movie screens with the help of connection of a PS3 into a Sony 4K digital projector.
> 
> As Mike Fidler, Senior VP of Sony Electronics’ digital cinema group stated although the installation is “the first time we’re doing it in a theatre”, the company believes PS3-fitted cinemas will become “a standard element in the movie-going experience”.
> 
> ...



Imagine playing Uncharted 2 in a movie theater........

EDIT: also, I haven't played uncharted 1, but this game looks really good and I'm thinking of picking it up, what do you guys think, can I just read over the first game's story, or do I have to play it?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2009)

There's only one downside to the beta so far... It's that I'm Rank 37, having been playing since the public beta first opened mid-last month, and I practically never go up against people ranked higher than 15. It's not the lack of rank that's annoying, it's the lack of experience... Where's the fun in killing the opposing team more than the entire team itself killed anyone on your team? I've done it at least four times now since the public beta went even more public and it's annoying...

This is the first game I've ever played competitively online and, to be honest, I'm still finding Co-Op more enjoyable.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, first three seconds of the multiplayer I blew myself up testing what L2 was


----------



## Id (Oct 3, 2009)

Fuck GT.

G4 Review. 
doncash


"You can quote me on this: Uncharted 2 is the best single player  experience I have ever played." - *Adam Sessler*


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2009)

Id said:


> Fuck GT.
> 
> G4 Review.
> 2
> ...


Ugh Sess.  You can do better than that.

With as much experience as he has, that is the statement he wants people to come away with from his review?  "BEST GAME EVER"  Thanks I can get that review from neogaf kids.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 4, 2009)

Ddddman this game looks AMAZING. Wish I had a ps3 lol.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> There's only one downside to the beta so far... It's that I'm Rank 37, having been playing since the public beta first opened mid-last month, and *I practically never go up against people ranked higher than 15. It's not the lack of rank that's annoying, it's the lack of experience... Where's the fun in killing the opposing team more than the entire team itself killed anyone on your team? I've done it at least four times now since the public beta went even more public and it's annoying...*
> 
> This is the first game I've ever played competitively online and, to be honest, I'm still finding Co-Op more enjoyable.



Yeah the "Elite" UC2 players are the 2,000 that had the beta before the demo release. Most of my friends are silver or gold.

I'm level 28 I go up against the noobie noobs. Guys that will run when you shoot only to hang on a ledge and wait for you to walk in front of them, to their horror I press square and send them on their way.......... 

I reply "FUCKING NOOB" under my breath.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn I can't get enough of this game. 



Stumpy said:


> Ugh Sess.  You can do better than that.
> 
> With as much experience as he has, that is the statement he wants people to come away with from his review?  "BEST GAME EVER"  Thanks I can get that review from neogaf kids.



And here is his reply to those that say this.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 4, 2009)

Fuck only 8 dayz......


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, this story is nucking futs :amazed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds....amazing I want that!!


Wintrale said:


> There's only one downside to the beta so far... It's that I'm Rank 37, having been playing since the public beta first opened mid-last month, and I practically never go up against people ranked higher than 15. It's not the lack of rank that's annoying, it's the lack of experience... Where's the fun in killing the opposing team more than the entire team itself killed anyone on your team? I've done it at least four times now since the public beta went even more public and it's annoying...
> 
> This is the first game I've ever played competitively online and, to be honest, I'm still finding Co-Op more enjoyable.


Wow. That's a lot of play I'm still only level 6. Granted, I have only played through the co-op about 3 times.


squilliam said:


> lol, first three seconds of the multiplayer I blew myself up testing what L2 was





Ike said:


> Fuck only 8 dayz......


Damn yanks and your early release dates.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> And here is his reply to those that say this.


Ok.  I can respect that I suppose.  He explained himself pretty thoroughly, but I still think we should be able to express "Best game ever" in better words than that.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, this story is nucking futs :amazed:
> 
> Imagine playing Uncharted 2 in a movie theater........
> 
> EDIT: also, I haven't played uncharted 1, but this game looks really good and I'm thinking of picking it up, what do you guys think, can I just read over the first game's story, or do I have to play it?


I'm on the same boat as you, I never had the pleasure of playing the first game, but I'm definitely getting this for the gameplay.

I could just buy the first one sometime if I wanted a more detailed explanation of the story. :3


12 days to go for me, whoo =3 'Til then I'll keep playing the demo


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 4, 2009)

All this time I was expecting to pick it up on 13th but the EU release date is 16th? Oh well, a few days here or there, the wait has been long enough already.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gmae is amazing!! the MP beta sold me on it in the first 10 seconds of gameplay


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Ugh Sess.  You can do better than that.
> 
> With as much experience as he has, that is the statement he wants people to come away with from his review?  "BEST GAME EVER"  Thanks I can get that review from neogaf kids.


What do you mean 'Ugh'.. he didn't actually state it was the best single-player game ever, he said it was the best single-player experience *he* had. A majestic statement it is to make, but no-one who hasn't played it is in any position to deem it controversial, and even then it will be hard to discredit seeing as there's a fair degree of subjectivity involved in saying such a thing.


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Playing against newbs who cant aim is irritating i run around and let him waste his clip even though we are only 2 metres apart, as soon as he reloads i go in for the casual gun butt :ho


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Playing against newbs who cant aim is irritating i run around and let him waste his clip even though we are only 2 metres apart, as soon as he reloads i go in for the casual gun butt :ho



Hows bout you try that wit me.


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh trust me i will atleast kill you twice with melee take downs


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, I've finally fixed my connection  I've manually set all my connection settings instead of the PS3 doing everything automatically, and it seems more stable now.

No more losing control of my player in-game, and I can find players to game with in minutes =3


I'm doing a little better now too, I usually have a 2:1 ratio now and it just depends on my teammates. If I get paired with two or three Lvl 1 players then the ratio drops to 1:1


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Team mates are useless  Fly solo 

Being paired with inexperienced players i hate it  they kill me more that they kill the opponents, its just spamming grenades to who ever


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Team mates are useless  Fly solo
> 
> Being paired with inexperienced players i hate it  they kill me more that they kill the opponents, its just spamming grenades to who ever



 O rly?


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah i have been killed off many times by my own teammates using grenades. Memos you should play it more and see what i mean. Today i played a game and the game finished with 2 n00bs having having no kills and they are the ones who made us lose because they where getting slaughtered.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Team mates are useless  Fly solo
> 
> Being paired with inexperienced players i hate it  they kill me more that they kill the opponents, its just spamming grenades to who ever


Playing with decent teammates means you have someone to cover your blindspots, while you can rush in and rack up your kills xD

Even with Lvl 6-8 teammates I did 17-7 at one point


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I played once yesterday. I don't like playing with strangers. I'll keep co-op mainly to my friends list.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2009)

erictheking said:


> What do you mean 'Ugh'.. he didn't actually state it was the best single-player game ever, he said it was the best single-player experience *he* had. A majestic statement it is to make, but no-one who hasn't played it is in any position to deem it controversial, and even then it will be hard to discredit seeing as there's a fair degree of subjectivity involved in saying such a thing.


I'm not disagreeing with his opinion of the game.  I am just disagreeing with that one specific line in his review.  I feel it is lazy, unnecessary, and is begging to be a box quote.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> I played once yesterday. I don't like playing with strangers. I'll keep co-op mainly to my friends list.


What's co-op like?

I've never tried it out, haha =3


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Loveless i get what you mean  Its easier to kill them when their health is already down from the fighting xD 

Memos lets co-op tomorrow we must finish the hard difficulty


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> What's co-op like?
> 
> I've never tried it out, haha =3


You go through the game with 2-3 people instead of by yourself. It's great.


Vault said:


> Loveless i get what you mean  Its easier to kill them when their health is already down from the fighting xD
> 
> Memos lets co-op tomorrow we must finish the hard difficulty


Yeah, cool.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Yosh! Just hit level 20.


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow you play alot then :S


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Vault, I got to level 5 from just what we played. It can't be too hard to get to level 20.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont judge me!!! No but seriously, i play for like 2 hours a day. And yeah, its not that big of an accomplishment really. But the higher level you are, the harder it is to level up.

I've played against some level 50's. I shit you not.


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

Level 50s  Oh my god 

And i wanted to ask, do boosters actually make a difference because i dont use any and i still pwn even when i face the level 25s and above? Just curious


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Ehh... all in all there not all that great (though i still eqiup them).


----------



## Vault (Oct 4, 2009)

I wont use them then i will keep my monies


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Where do you get boosters from?


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

The store. Press R1 on the menu and it brings it up.

@Vault, everythings reset when you play the actual game.


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought that store meant the PS Store for when the game came out and you could buy some add-on's 

I'm gonna buy some stuff now.

edit: I just checked and there's not much for me at this level. I need to get to level 20+ for some of the good boosters.

It's a brilliant level-reward system, though.

---

Hey, Vault, i'm watching that deathmatch we had


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> You go through the game with 2-3 people instead of by yourself. It's great.


The "game"? As in the single player campaign of the game, or something?



Memos said:


> I thought that store meant the PS Store for when the game came out and you could buy some add-on's


Oh wow, moment of genius there 


Moved up to Lvl 17 now I think, for Lvl 13 




edits;;

Memos, what were you thinking of using for your boosters? =p


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I want the boosters that give more ammo and faster re-loading.

and yes, the single-player locations but done with 2-3 people.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

I want my copy of UC2 now! I want more Co op maps.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Sooooo, you guys (Girls?) _ARE_ going to play and beat the story mode first, _right_?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Most likely......... I don't know yet though, me and a couple of my friends might make a clan day 1. I'm not active enough for it though. 

How many hours does the story clock in? About 10 or so?


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Sooooo, you guys (Girls?) _ARE_ going to play and beat the story mode first, _right_?


Yeah, i'll be playing the single player first.


Dante10 said:


> Most likely......... I don't know yet though, me and a couple of my friends might make a clan day 1. I'm not active enough for it though.
> 
> How many hours does the story clock in? About 10 or so?


Apparently 10-12 on a normal run-through. I'm sure it can be blitzed through in much less, though.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Most likely......... I don't know yet though, me and a couple of my friends might make a clan day 1. I'm not active enough for it though.
> 
> How many hours does the story clock in? About 10 or so?



From where i've heard, yeah.

Tryin' to be in the top 100 in the world by starting on day one and keeping up on the Leaderboards (if there is one)? 

Im planning the same thing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2009)

Will do single-player first. For this game single-player is everything. The great multi-player is simply a nice bonus.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

I meet this girl Bot_KanDyGotH in a random match. She was like level 50! It's strange since she wasn't all that good, I mean I could still give her decent competition. Her team was godly tho, 2 golds, her and a 47! We got our asses kicked.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I meet this girl Bot_KanDyGotH in a random match. She was like level 50! It's strange since she wasn't all that good, I mean I could still give her decent competition. Her team was godly tho, 2 golds, her and a 47! We got our asses kicked.



I to plan to aquire a godly team . Already have 2 friends (that i know in real life) that are exceptionally good at the game (probably from playing Uncharted 1). I'll eventually get more skilled players and then we'll own you kiddies.  Just you wait.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 4, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I to plan to aquire a godly team . Already have 2 friends (that i know in real life) that are exceptionally good at the game (probably from playing Uncharted 1). I'll eventually get more skilled players and then we'll own you kiddies.  Just you wait.


ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> I want the boosters that give more ammo and faster re-loading.


I'll agree with the ammo, but I feel the other one is a waste of booster. I just hide when I reload, lol 

Hopefully in the full game we can equip more slots ^^


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Huh? What's wrong?


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Huh? What's wrong?



I think my being semiserious and playfully sardonic annoyed him...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say annoyed, I'm just one of those people who think that the best thing to do is to simply let your skills do the talking. 

As for me, I'm pretty bad at the game but whatever. It's a lot of fun in any case.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

So your not a fan of trash talking. It's the only thing that's missing from UC2 IMO.  It does get out of hand at times though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Waaah, pulling people off the edges is soo fucking pro 

I think I'll go for a stealth set-up, it's so much fun xD


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I just played two co-op games. One of them was a 2-player game and I got twice as much as him on everything and then after that I played a 3-player game and I got twice as much as both of them  We got 104 kills and I got 53 of them. It's funny playing with noobs.

I also gained 2 levels


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I could play co-op, but I don't have a mic xD I don't think it'll be any fun if I play without one >.>


Also, I just did a 18-2 game, that means I'm doing something right, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2009)

So uh, I'm bored. Anybody wanna play?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a level 11 now and I got throw off a ledge a few games ago by a noob because I didn't even now you could do that. But I'd wreck all of you mothafuckaaaaaaaz~


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't use a mic and I still find it fun.

Goofy, wanna play?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> I don't use a mic and I still find it fun.
> 
> Goofy, wanna play?





Goofy Titan said:


> So uh, I'm bored. Anybody wanna play?


You two don't have mics? I only play with mics. X(


L O V E L E S S said:


> Waaah, pulling people off the edges is soo fucking pro
> 
> I think I'll go for a stealth set-up, it's so much fun xD



I dodged a RPG (Like seriously rolled under it) then hung from a ledge, then threw this fucker off. The whole time he was screaming you fucking fagget! I love this game.


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a mic, I just don't use it.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Why not? What's the point of you having it?


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

I sometimes use it, but I don't talk to strangers unless we really need to, and most of my friends don't have mics.

I have it because I like having shiny things


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

So in other words it sits there and collects dust.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I dodged a RPG (Like seriously rolled under it) then hung from a ledge, then threw this fucker off. The whole time he was screaming you fucking fagget! I love this game.


My first ledge throw was similar to that, but instead of RPG it was a grenade 

Everything was so fluid I couldn't even believe it was me that did it XD


I just stopped playing, it's 4.45am, I haven't slept and I have college today, lulz.


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> So in other words it sits there and collects dust.



It was actually pretty dusty when I used it the other day 

I don't use it for online most times because most people online are idiots, dickheads or just foreign


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2009)

People are getting creative with nades lately.



> I don't use it for online most times because most people online are idiots, dickheads or just foreign


Well, I've had nothing but fun with my mic. I've added about 10 people just from the UC2 beta. Most of which are over 21, one guy is 42. They're all really cool people, and I love playing with them. Ran into a couple of Brits and one guy from the middle east. They were alright too, the British guy talk a lot of shit tho.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 5, 2009)

Will definitely have my mic and the game by the 19th. But like I said, the first week will probably focus on single player.

I've gotten so many kill streaks with the shotgun and pistole in the beta.

There was one great sniper and pistole match when I kept pwning a bunch of kids with the pistole. They didn't know how effective blind fire with that thing is so I'd take out a whole group of em again and again and they got mad 

My team still lost but I had the most kills for a single person in the match so combining that with the trash-talking kid pwning and it felt like a win


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Sniper & Pistol matches are awesome.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 5, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sniper & Pistol*e* matches are awesome.



I've also fought a RPG-only match that was a blast 

I love how its so hard to camp in this game. Almost every spot can be flanked and spawning is so random that you never know where the enemy will come from. Only way to better your chances is to have someone watch your back


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Waaah, pulling people off the edges is soo fucking pro
> 
> I think I'll go for a stealth set-up, it's so much fun xD



You can also get kicked off the ledge you know  I done that to a couple players


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

I want this game..


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I want this game..



Go and sort out your PSN ID


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

She doesnt have PSN  wow Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Memos said:


> Go and sort out your PSN ID


 BUT THEN I WILL HAS TO MAKE A NEW NAME AND LOSE ALL MY MGS SAVE.. FFFFFFFFFF.... unless I log in as my buddies name to play MGS.  



Vault said:


> She doesnt have PSN  wow Shoko


I only have my PS3 for MGS4.


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> BUT THEN I WILL HAS TO MAKE A NEW NAME AND LOSE ALL MY MGS SAVE.. FFFFFFFFFF.... unless I log in as my buddies name to play MGS.
> 
> 
> I only have my PS3 for MGS4.



Do it. It is both an excuse to play MGS4 again and also so you can play with us on Uncharted 2.


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

Is she any good though  we needs to finish co-op on hard


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Is she any good though  we needs to finish co-op on hard



She's never played Uncharted before. She's THAT good


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Memos said:


> Do it. It is both an excuse to play MGS4 again and also so you can play with us on Uncharted 2.


 Good excues.. :ho.... I'll try to set it up today. 



Vault said:


> Is she any good though  we needs to finish co-op on hard


You're talking to someone who finished Mass Effect on Hardcore mode, and is currently doing their Insanity run.  

Who do you think I are!


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok  Today we shall play then


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ok  Today we shall play then



IDK I live on the OTHER side of the world...  It will be another 8 hours before I get all my shit up.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 5, 2009)

In the full game will there be any way to play 2 people on one PS3 for any mode?


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

K-deps said:


> In the full game will there be any way to play 2 people on one PS3 for any mode?



No, I don't think there's split-screen modes.

----

I just finished co-op in Hard difficulty 

Crushing was just that. It destroyed us


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

wait, so is it possible to join up with your friends in the multiplayer beta?

if so, we should have  NF match


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> wait, so is it possible to join up with your friends in the multiplayer beta?
> 
> if so, we should have  NF match



You basically party up and the party leader starts a game and that way you can all be in the same game.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

Memos said:


> You basically party up and the party leader starts a game and that way you can all be in the same game.



have you guys already been doing this?

can I join in?


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

Memos said:


> No, I don't think there's split-screen modes.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Crushing  Oh my god thats difficult we need to try again though :ho

Do you know that half the time it was actually my 10 year old brother playing  Was there a difference?


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> have you guys already been doing this?
> 
> can I join in?


I only played co-op and deathmatch with Vault so far. We should set up a online thing.


Vault said:


> Crushing  Oh my god thats difficult we need to try again though :ho
> 
> Do you know that half the time it was actually my 10 year old brother playing  Was there a difference?


I was wondering why you weren't getting as much kills as you normally do.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

how many people can play co-op, cuse if it's more than 2 - I want in


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

3 people can co-op.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

mebeh you, vault, and I can set something up for later this week?


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

My PSN ID is *memos159* so add me and i'll add you to a game when we play.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

sweet !

I appreciate it Memos, I though you guys would be like "no, we don't know you"


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

You make a good point..we don't know you


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> You can also get kicked off the ledge you know  I done that to a couple players


Yeah, I think I saw it on a match once. 

There were two people meleeing each other on a rooftop once, they both died, but one of them flew off to another building 

Is that what you meant, or do you mean you can literally kick people in the head who are waiting for a ledge takedown? xD


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

guys, I just had the sickest moment in multiplayer:

ok, so the map was the plaza (which as you all know is a night-time map) and I ran into the alley behind the broken down building with the washing machines (you know the one I'm talking about) and there was this guy there slowly walking down the path with his gun pointed towards anyone that might possibly come up towards him

so basically, I creeped up to him to melee him, but to my complete and utter amazement and awe, I performed an auto-kill "stealth" take-down in which I jumped onto him and strangled him to death

it was the most gar thing ever 

as you can imagine, it was in a dark night-time alley and the guy was acting just like you would expect and NPC to, I could've sworn for a minute that i was playing a stealth mission in SP


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> so basically, I creeped up to him to melee him, but to my complete and utter amazement and awe, I performed a "stealth" take-down in which I jumped onto him and strangled him to death
> 
> it was the most gar thing ever


You can also skip the jumping, get to choking straightaway then kick him on his back 

Looks best on a bright stage, try it


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

it just looked so ninja; in the dark, when he was least expecting it :repstorm


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Is that what you meant, or do you mean you can literally kick people in the head who are waiting for a ledge takedown? xD



Nah... When people are hanging from ledges they can grab people with the melee button and throw them over the edge for an instant kill. You can also kick a person off of a ledge if they're hanging, but it's hard as hell to do given how their grab seems to have a higher priority. I've only managed it five or six times in over 300 matches.

And yeah, Stealth Kills are most definitely


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Kusu I'll add you to o and make you hate Uncharted.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Nah... When people are hanging from ledges they can grab people with the melee button and throw them over the edge for an instant kill. You can also kick a person off of a ledge if they're hanging, but it's hard as hell to do given how their grab seems to have a higher priority. I've only managed it five or six times in over 300 matches.
> 
> And yeah, Stealth Kills are most definitely



would it be possible to shoot them or something? Or maybe throw a grenade near them?

The latter would truly teach them not to ledge-hang


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Kusu I'll add you to o and make you hate Uncharted.



Why would I hate Uncharted by playing it with you?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

....because I would own you so hard it would make you hate the game. Jeez.


----------



## Memos (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, ok. Well...good luck with that


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> would it be possible to shoot them or something? Or maybe throw a grenade near them?
> 
> The latter would truly teach them not to ledge-hang


It's not as simple as that, you wouldn't know that they're ledge-hanging, since the ledge is in the target's blindspot.

You could hang underneath a bad guy for hours and there's almost a sure chance that he won't see you. The only downside to this is you could get shot from behind if you're seen by someone else.

Otherwise, you can take your time and decide when you pull him down. =3


So, if there's anyone that needs to be taught a lesson, it's those campers to use the cover and hug the walls too much


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Oct 6, 2009)

Uncharted 2 in Greece is already released!! Any other countries that have already released the game early?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 6, 2009)

Incredible game is incredible.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah, I think I saw it on a match once.
> 
> There were two people meleeing each other on a rooftop once, they both died, but one of them flew off to another building
> 
> Is that what you meant, or do you mean you can literally kick people in the head who are waiting for a ledge takedown? xD



No you can literally kick them in the head when they are hanging  but you might get thrown over yourself  The medal you get i called kick em down  Its really funny when you kick them off but its not as reliable as dragging down someone who is on the ledge already


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> No you can literally kick them in the head when they are hanging  but you might get thrown over yourself  The medal you get i called kick em down  Its really funny when you kick them off but its not as reliable as dragging down someone who is on the ledge already


Oh, wow  Sounds fun, but definitely more difficult than ledge-pulling xD


Oh also, I was given the best insult today before I left for college. I pulled someone off the ledge in Temple and then the guy yelled "BIIIITCH!" - yes, stressing the I haha 

It sounded so awesome I laughed my ass off, I just wish I had a mic so he could've heard me


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

Kick em down only works when the person is just about to climb up thats the down side so if they are still hanging and you go close to them you get pulled down xD

And yeah i like it when people yell when you kill them.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, wow  Sounds fun, but definitely more difficult than ledge-pulling xD
> 
> 
> Oh also, I was given the best insult today before I left for college. I pulled someone off the ledge in Temple and then the guy yelled "BIIIITCH!" - yes, stressing the I haha
> ...



It's like how someone who was actually falling would sound if they were yelling BIIIITCH!! 

I gotta start using my mic.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Why the hell is the server not letting me in  goddamn whatever the reason was (i forgot)


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

PS3 sux that's why.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> PS3 sux that's why.



What do some servers for the game have to do with the PS3?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Well.. the server belongs to the PS3... so therefor it makes logic sense. :ho


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Belongs to the PS3? prove it. and the servers aren't _in_ the PS3 so if anyone sucks, it's Sony. Your PS3 trolling ain't funny or clever


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 6, 2009)

Hm, the servers aren't letting me on either...


----------



## Gene (Oct 6, 2009)

What's everybody's best round for Gold Rush? Been playing that a lot lately. Got to round 9 yesterday.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 6, 2009)

Memos said:


> It's like how someone who was actually falling would sound if they were yelling BIIIITCH!!
> 
> I gotta start using my mic.




lol no, didn't sound like that, sounded more like a hateful "BIIITCH!", specifically aimed for me 



Memos said:


> Why the hell is the server not letting me in  goddamn whatever the reason was (i forgot)


I'll try playing a few now, and see what happens. Hopefully Naughty Dog servers aren't choking up because of too many players already >___>



The Boss said:


> PS3 sux that's why.


blasphemy/mindless trolling


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Memos said:


> It's like how someone who was actually falling would sound if they were yelling BIIIITCH!!
> 
> I gotta start using my mic.



I told you, but no!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, it's official. This game hates me.

The match up system needs fixing, it would always pair me up with Lvl 1 scrubs playing against Lvl 25-40 players >___>

Needs autoteambalance


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

I rocked the shit out of this demo. I was so pumped that I got a murked a team of all 30+ members pretty much solo. I got 28 kills for my team and 5 deaths. I threw a barrel in the air and shot it mid air on a group of 3 and took them all out. Did like 10 assassinations, 6 ledge throws, and my first kick to the head. Plaza is the best map ever, I held down the three main climbing buildings the whole day every time we played there. Can't freaking wait for this game to drop.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 7, 2009)

5 more fucking days....I don't know if I'll make it...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 7, 2009)

BB: I agree, Plaza/Village = 

I hate Temple, I feel constantly lost.  First problem is that I don't know where I'm going, and then if I decide to turn around and backtrack I'm like "where am i"


----------



## Memos (Oct 7, 2009)

I just had a Deathmatch in the Temple and yeah, it can feel like a labyrinth. The only ones with mics were me and some guys from India. They were pretty funny


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I rocked the shit out of this demo. I was so pumped that I got a murked a team of all 30+ members pretty much solo. I got 28 kills for my team and 5 deaths. I threw a barrel in the air and shot it mid air on a group of 3 and took them all out. Did like 10 assassinations, 6 ledge throws, and my first kick to the head. Plaza is the best map ever, I held down the three main climbing buildings the whole day every time we played there. Can't freaking wait for this game to drop.




Dude I fuckin decimated this shit on the multiplayer demo.

I always get first place with like 20+ kills all the time on deathmatch.

I love the rocketlauncher only boards, there fun.

I reserved this and can't wait.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Memos said:


> I just had a Deathmatch in the Temple and yeah, it can feel like a labyrinth. The only ones with mics were me and some guys from India. They were pretty funny



What's your ID/tagname?


----------



## Memos (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> What's your ID/tagname?



memos159

.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Memos said:


> memos159
> 
> .



Mine is KilluaSol, I'll add you.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope when the final product hits store shelves, that the online will allow players to choose which types of deathmatches they can play (ie, RPG's only, Snipers only, etc).


----------



## Memos (Oct 7, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Mine is KilluaSol, I'll add you.


Cool.


Solon Solute said:


> I hope when the final product hits store shelves, that the online will allow players to choose which types of deathmatches they can play (ie, RPG's only, Snipers only, etc).


Well, Vault and I had a pistols and grenades only match so it should already be possible


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 7, 2009)

Memos said:


> Cool.
> 
> Well, Vault and I had a pistols and grenades only match so it should already be possible


I think he means that you get to actually choose what you play instead of it being random. And I also think that you'll have complete control over how and what you are going to play in the final game.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, it was fun. I was on this map....I forgot the name of it....it was in some Mexican/Latin ruins where a tank busts through the side of the wall mid-match, and we had RPG's only.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Everybody played the hell out of the demo, but I'm waiting for the full game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

My Uncharted 2 Review - *No Spoilers!* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMFrfow1W-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## squilliam (Oct 11, 2009)

only 2 days left, also, that Hispanic chick in the red is hot


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chloe isn't hispanic, I'm pretty sure she's from Australia.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 11, 2009)

....right...I knew that, lol

I guess I didn't picture Australians as having black hair and a tan complexion


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought Chloe is native Malaysian.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 11, 2009)

anyone think the multiplayer in this game will actually stick around?
I mean, it's only 5 vs.5 max....and that's not very impressive these days..

I mean, I understand that it's not primarily a multiplayer game but still...


----------



## Memos (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> anyone think the multiplayer in this game will actually stick around?
> I mean, it's only 5 vs.5 max....and that's not very impressive these days..
> 
> I mean, I understand that it's not primarily a multiplayer game but still...



yeah, i see no reason why not. Gears of War MP is a pretty low number and that does great. it will all depend on the maps and the replay value from the medals and whatnot.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 12, 2009)

I seriously intended to buy this game when it first came out, as I do with all other PS3 titles that capture my interest, and am somewhat disappointed I wasn't able to but hey, there's always next week.

I didn't play the original until August of this year, though it was a PS3 launch title (sad isn't it), and enjoyed it a lot so the sequel is definitely a must-have for me.


----------



## Memos (Oct 12, 2009)

Uncharted wasn't a launch title.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 12, 2009)

Trial expired 
Why didn't it it open until midnight?


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

I highly doubt I'll ever be playing the multiplayer on this. I played the beta a few months back, and I wasn't too intrigued. I'll probably play through the story mode a few times, get all the trophies, and then sit back and enjoy it on easy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, multiplayer is fun, but not THAT fun.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 12, 2009)

Multiplayer is fucking awesome, fuck you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Multi is pretty cool, single player however is unbelievable. SO BUY IT!


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

The best word to describe the multiplayer would be sluggish.

Not to mention the sheer difficulty of killing a single person, it's much too hard.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 12, 2009)

I just used the Toys R Us sale to get Uncharted 2 for free.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Co op + mics = win


----------



## squilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I just used the Toys R Us sale to get Uncharted 2 for free.



you must tell us more about this sale


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

squilliam said:


> you must tell us more about this sale



Agreed.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 12, 2009)

Sale: move

Also has a $10 off coupon in there too. It's in stores as well as on the website.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's too late now! I already have it preordered.


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

It doesn't sound too legit anyway. I think I'll buy this one normally.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope I can go to the midnight release, I still haven't figured out what I'm gonna do. If I go to the midnight launch, I'm gonna play all night and miss school in the morning. Once I get that game home I won't be able to fight the urges...... =/


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I hope I can go to the midnight release, I still haven't figured out what I'm gonna do. If I go to the midnight launch, I'm gonna play all night and miss school in the morning. Once I get that game home I won't be able to fight the urges...... =/



'Tis how I'll be with Modern Warfare 2. Neglecting necessary duties in exchange for murder and glorious silenced weapon rapes.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 12, 2009)

Nopins said:


> It doesn't sound too legit anyway. I think I'll buy this one normally.



wat? An ad for this sale on the Toys R Us website doesn't verify this is real?
MIRTHA IS SINGLE, GUYS


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

Zeno said:


> wat? An ad for this sale on the Toys R Us website doesn't verify this is real?
> Bathhouse women



Meaning that judging from the recent comments, it doesn't seem to be working quite as they freeloaders planned.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, well it worked for me a few hours ago.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 13, 2009)

2 days to go for me


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got my copy. Im so excited!!!


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Multiplayer is fucking awesome, fuck you.



 



Nopins said:


> The best word to describe the multiplayer would be sluggish.
> 
> Not to mention the sheer difficulty of killing a single person, it's much too hard.



You got to be kidding  Its hard to kill in Uncharted 2?  Thats fucking unbelievable


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

PS3 exclusive?


this game sucks.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

You got it ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

no, i'm just mangry that its not available on PC


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

I would be pissed too  Arent you planning on a console in the near future?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

i haven't used a console since Super nintendo/Sega Genesis...

I figure i'll hold out until next gen rolls out around 2012 

bastards want me to put down 500+ bones for a console? why, in my day we payed 99$ for our NES's!


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

Its now 300 for a ps3 and much cheaper for an xbox or wii and since you get mangry instead of angry  i doubt wii is for you. 

So its ok, besides the next generation will be about $1000


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i haven't used a console since Super nintendo/Sega Genesis...
> 
> I figure i'll hold out until next gen rolls out around 2012
> 
> bastards want me to put down 500+ bones for a console? why, in my day we payed 99$ for our NES's!



Inflation.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 13, 2009)

just got a call that i can pick up my copy tomorrow at 9am. <3


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

too bad that ToysrUs sale is only in the US


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2009)

Free Revenge booster code. I got 2

2XH9-NGB6-7TT4


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

what does the revenge booster do?


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2009)

squilliam said:


> what does the revenge booster do?



I think its like COD4s martyrdom. I'm not 100% though


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

lmfao, i thought Naughty Dog and every other dev would stay away from something like martyrdom for all eternity


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a free skin and the revenge attribute.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

p.s. the Canadian boxart if fugly, they put a: 

"5 out of 5!"
-Official Playstation Magazine

at the bottom of it as if it was a movie.  I understand that it's good, I 've read like 9001 reviews, I don't need another review right on the box


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I got a free skin and the revenge attribute.



What Skin?


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2009)

I preodered this shit on gamestop and when I went to pick up I didn't get the special multiplayer thingy. 

Oh well. I'm already level 10.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2009)

My aussie limited edition has just shipped!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2009)

got it this morning, played it for 10-11 hours with almost no breaks and just beat it.

one of the best games ever, easily. definitely game of the year and likely the best game of this generation. it was just incredible.


----------



## Id (Oct 14, 2009)

Readers Review NAO!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Readers Review NAO!



It's so awesome you'll piss yourself just by looking at the loading screen.


----------



## Id (Oct 14, 2009)

Jizzing on myself is pretty much guaranteed?


----------



## squilliam (Oct 14, 2009)

guys, is it that gawdly? 

I'm gonna kill myself waiting to play it, screw you homework!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 14, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, is it that gawdly?
> 
> I'm gonna kill myself waiting to play it, screw you homework!



I can't play it 'til it's out over here on Friday...


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 14, 2009)

Finished it yesterday. This game is so fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 14, 2009)

K-deps said:


> What Skin?



Navarro.....


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2009)

Is this game as GARsome as I expect it to be?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 15, 2009)

The last boss fight was frustrating and fun. Especially when the means to win are constantly being inadvertently used by the boss.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 15, 2009)

Id said:


> Jizzing on myself is pretty much guaranteed?



Understatement of the millenia so far?


----------



## Hazy (Oct 15, 2009)

Played this game non-stop and beat the campaign. If you like games at all, pick this up. 
The story was great; voice acting was the best of any game, the jokes are funny and characters are believable. Not to mention the graphics are the best of any console game, from the weather effects on drake to the insanely detailed cities and environments. The puzzles are fun and not tedious, and the gunplay has definitely been balanced from the 1st one. 
Easily one of the best single-player campaigns I've ever played   Already wanting to go through it again.  

Multiplayer is a blast as well with lots of extras.


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2009)

Edge gave the game 9/10  That cant be right 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

wtf


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2009)

Edge a 9? WHOOOOA!


----------



## Zenou (Oct 15, 2009)

Just made this gif.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Edge gave the game a 9.................. 

Watch out Skynet has arrived....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

So everyone enjoying the best game this year ?


----------



## Freija (Oct 16, 2009)

I need one question answered... no fucking monsters in this game right?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep there are. But since I enjoyed the twist *Just not how the monsters kill you in one hit* I enjoy supernatural stuff, makes it more fun


----------



## Id (Oct 16, 2009)

Whitey you reviewed U2 yet?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 16, 2009)

This game is awesome.. the multiplayer is not Cream on the Crop because 7 maps? Sorry but this is 2009 "Next Generation" not lets follow the same standard everybody else is doing. They took out rpg, sniper rifle and pistol matches and to top that you still get horribly unbalanced games. One team will be lv 20+ and the other team will be all lv 1. You know the outcome of that but the maps are unbalanced too with plunder. Train map you can only throw it out on one side of the map. Singeplayer is great and multiplayer too but i expected more from a Game of the year especially they didn't include all weapons and there is only 3 co-op levels online.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

Id said:


> Whitey you reviewed U2 yet?



Yep [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMFrfow1W-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm playing it again but on hard this time. Seriously, play the game on hard and not on normal. Normal was waaaaaay too easy and hard is still pretty easy but at least it's a bit more challenging and stealth feels more rewarding as well. And also, hunt those treasures! Some of them are very well hidden and I think it's a lot of fun hunting them, not to mention the game lasts a few hours longer if you really try to find all of them without any guides. I have found around 70 so far and I'm almost done with the game second time so there's still much for me to find.

Best game in ages, one of the best games ever. I just can't get enough.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 16, 2009)

Campaign is amazing.....Multiplayer is amazing......Co-op is really fun.

i wanna unlock Doughnut Drake for MP sooo badly


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So everyone enjoying the best game this year ?



Hell yeah! I'm working on getting back my level 35, I had it during the beta.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 16, 2009)

Im a level 19 right now.


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 16, 2009)

I hear wonderful things about this game. Shame that I don't have a PS3.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 16, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Im a level 19 right now.



Mic? Wanna Co op?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 16, 2009)

Love the game, truly awesome. Just beat it, and it was hell worth my money


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

This game is AMAZING....fucken love it.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Hell yeah! I'm working on getting back my level 35, I had it during the beta.



I was Rank 41... It'll be a week or two before I'm back there... I don't mind since, even without all the Boosters I had not so long ago, I'm still maintaining a K/D over 2. Just can't work out why it's saying my most used Villain skin is Gabriel Roman when he's a character from the first game and I've not even seen his skin on the list... It wouldn't be the first time, though - back when they debuted the Game Statistics, it said my most used Booster was Situational Awareness. 

I miss the Sniper Rifle & Pistole matches, though, 'cause I was ace in those... Wonder why they dropped them. The pure RPG-7 matches were hilarious, so losing those is equally saddening.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 16, 2009)

I really wish Sully had more screen time in the game. Said he was goin' some place "warm". I wonder where exactly.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 17, 2009)

> I really hate Chloe's character, I didn't think she'd be so.... well how do I say this.... "whorish"



I thought her character was okay, personally. Naugty Dogs goal was to obviously make her out to be the wild tough bitch that doesn't like to play the hero. I also agree with her being _pretty_ flirtatious (not that anythings wrong with that), but it just goes to show that Uncharted's characters are all unique.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 17, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I thought her character was okay, personally. Naugty Dogs goal was to obviously make her out to be the wild tough bitch that doesn't like to play the hero. I also agree with her being _pretty_ *flirtatious* (not that anythings wrong with that), but it just goes to show that Uncharted's characters are all unique.





I think stronger words are needed.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 17, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I think stronger words are needed.



Seems to be the perfect word, imo. She isn't just some low down, filthy, lewd, trashy women that only talks about getting pounded 24/7. She has Principles. At the the very best, i'd day she's _heavily flirtatious_ (and thats sort of pushin' it).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

Chloe was fucking awesome. Hot, fuck you up, betray you ass girl in one. The only one that counts! Really she was awesome.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes she was. And somewhat easy to relate with.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't wanna go and battle crazy unknown creatures in order to save the world.


----------



## Akira (Oct 17, 2009)

Beat this today, fucking hell.

Naughty God have officially made the best game ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

^Indeed. One of the best single players I've ever experienced. I don't think I've ever loved set pieces as much as here...

Ally - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When getting chase by a car while shooting backwards and rolling and jumping forward...Ugh holy fucking shit anyone?




Building - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You collapse in a mother fucking BUILDING...




The wooden bridge
*Spoiler*: __ 



It breaks off and you have to climb that shit while it's falling down..ugh damn...




The Train 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Enough said




The final ending rush
*Spoiler*: __ 



You fucking run across a breaking bridge, Which was intense and looked amazing. Not to mention the collapsing temple your on while shooting the goddamn creature holding on to chloe while sliding down the damn thing and see pieces of the temple falling and shit...honestly holy fucking shit die hard looks like kiddie shit in comparison.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 17, 2009)

don't forget the car chase bit in chapter 21!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, goddamn this game had so many epic moments.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm getting this when i'm done playing Uncharted.


----------



## Munken (Oct 17, 2009)

Just finished it

best. fucking. game. ever.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 17, 2009)

Finally got my copy, been playing for 3 hours now. On the speeding train part but am taking a TV, internet and dinner break and will get back into it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm up to chapter 18 and wow. One of the best games this gen.


----------



## Vault (Oct 18, 2009)

Just finished it 2 minutes ago and fucking hell, Im speechless my mind has been blown away. This is the first game in ages i couldn't sleep just thinking about playing it the next day. Best game ever 

The train the fucking train nuff said also the car chase in the snow Jesus fucking christ. Probably the best levels i have ever played.

I wanna play this on crushing but i would get raped any chance for co op campaign?


----------



## squilliam (Oct 18, 2009)

I would have to agree with vault in that holy hell, this game is amazing and if it doesn't win GOTY I will be pissed

seriously, some levels are just so ridiculously genius, I mean, how, *HOW* did they time that train level so perfectly so that everything moves at a perfect pace?

and as vault said, the car chase, for some magical reason, it all works out so perfectly in that you're like "holy shit, you expect me to pull this off?" but then you actually do and you totally feel like nathan drake

oh, and lastly, that room with the mirrors....*O MAW GAWD* every second of the platforming in that level was orgasmic

sorry about my rant,

tldr: *BEST*.*GAME*.*EVAR*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

^Agreed one of the best single players I've ever played. Really shows how to improve a game. Don't think Uncharted 3 can top it but if anyone can prove me wrong it's ND.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 18, 2009)

Finished the game earlier today (clocked in 9 hours) and feel like I got my moneys worth but naturally, after all that hype  I was kinda underwhelmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

Underwhelmed? Maybe cause I didn't get to overhyped that it just was a crazy fucking adventure.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Train sequence was...........


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2009)

Finally finished.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured this one would have some weird creatures like the first game's zombie things. The moment i saw a trailer in the snowy mountains of Asia I thought those creatures would be yeti. I was half right 




Going for my treasure run now. some of these things are hidden in such insane places.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm gonna wait for the guide. :/


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 19, 2009)

Just finished it. I haven't been glued to the screen like that since Bioshock. 

Will try the multi-player later.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Underwhelmed? Maybe cause I didn't get to overhyped that it just was a crazy fucking adventure.


Underwhelmed wasn't the best words to use, I was definitely fucking impressed but after I finished it the only word that came to mind to describe it was "pretty cool game". I probably would be raving about it right now had it not been for the billion "GotY" comments. I was lucky enough to play MGS4 while remaining ignorant about all the reviews so I was spazing out about it for weeks.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 19, 2009)

^ Same here. Uncharted 2 was a blast, a really good game but it didn't really bring anything new to the table. GOTY I can agree with, but I don't agree with the game of the generation comments.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

I do, this is one of the best games this generation. It topples all over shit like call of duty, killzone, gears, halo and brings more action packed scenes then most movies. Awesome awesome game. I feel like this is my bioshock to everyone


----------



## Six* (Oct 19, 2009)

...Hah! Finished this game.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 19, 2009)

This game has no flaws, surprise it didnt get a 10/10


----------



## Munken (Oct 19, 2009)

My only complaint was that the platforming was a bit too easy, almost felt like the game was playing itself at times.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

Humm confused at that, what would you want the platform to be like. I'm not faulting the comment or anything just wondering how you would want the platformer exactly. It does it better then most platformers, even ones that base it around it like tomb raider and such.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 19, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> This game has no flaws, surprise it didnt get a 10/10



Game scores show how much the game is liked, not how perfect, or flawed, or great it is.


----------



## Munken (Oct 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Humm confused at that, what would you want the platform to be like. I'm not faulting the comment or anything just wondering how you would want the platformer exactly. It does it better then most platformers, even ones that base it around it like tomb raider and such.



Not saying the platforming itself is bad it was just a bit too easy, I don't think I missed a single jump in the entire game.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 19, 2009)

well yeah, but that's also how the platforming in Assassins Creed works, and I find it very fun

I think the focus is on actually figuring out how to get from point A to point B, as opposed to how difficult it is to get there, that one level with all the turning gears is a perfect example


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just think the game needed a tad more puzzles. I remember the first game having a lot of little ones. This one has bigger ones that appear less frequently.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

That's cause this game has far more rush then the first.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2009)

"Yeah, kitty got wet."  I knew it was in the game but when I heard it I laughed so hard.

So I got it in the mail yesterday and playing for 5 hours straight  Couldn't put it down, was just too awesome.


*Spoiler*: _Humour and first 8 chapter spoilers_ 



 The opening is amazing, I had no idea you would start out in the train off the side of cliff  It was just so epic and then how you jump from the falling train is just so 
The snow is amazing, I loved how it all reacted and looked.
I have had so many "holy shit" moments through this game and I'm only about half way through 
One of the funniest moments by far is when you jump in the pool on top of the hotel and Drake says "Marco!" I laughed so god dammed hard and it get going 




The hand to hand and stealth kills are so much more fun and refined in this game too  Compared to the first game I'm doing hand to hand and stealth as much as I can.

Can't wait to get back in to it after work and finish it


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 19, 2009)

This games is a movie in itself.

Be afraid Hollywood be very afraid.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2009)

No other game but this one deserves to be called epic anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

Well there's a few I'd put up there with this. But this one is still the best single player I've played in awhile. It's defiantly fills the definition epic.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 21, 2009)

On my 2nd playthrough


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2009)

Finished the game on crushing

Now for the treasure hunt


----------



## squilliam (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, I actually re-playing the game on crushing myself - Vault, how was the final boss on crushing? It took me a couple tries on hard, so I'm guessing it's no cakewalk?


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2009)

Finished it. Holy mother of god that was one of the best gaming experiences I've ever had. Never before has there been such epic moments in a game for me.

Gonna play some multiplayer when I get home


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2009)

It actually took me about 5 tries on crushing as opposed to my 20plus on hard  Once you have a system his piss easy.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm loving the online so far. It's great how the platforming of the single player transitions into the online play. The Single player is better than the original in every way. And those graphics...


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2009)

Uncharted 2 get, laters


1 day offline time.


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuck yeah, I'm level 40 in multiplayer now. 

/stroke's e-peen softly.


----------



## Munken (Oct 22, 2009)

Freija said:


> Uncharted 2 get, laters
> 
> 
> 1 day offline time.



Slowpoke


----------



## AL1A5 (Oct 22, 2009)

definately one of the best games ive ever played.
second in fact, to beyond good and evil :3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 22, 2009)

Nate is a icon for this generation of gamers.

He'll reach Mario status.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 22, 2009)

have you guys noticed that a shotgun at close range is a 1-hit kill in the multiplayer, whereas the grenade launcher isn't? wtf is that all about?


----------



## Munken (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

Multiplayer fucking pisses me off. _*It's so hard to kill someone.*_


----------



## Akira (Oct 23, 2009)

^You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

Akira said:


> ^You're doing it wrong.



No. It takes nearly an entire AK-47 clip to kill a single person. All the while, you're taking lead to the face from the enemy.


----------



## Akira (Oct 23, 2009)

Not really, if you're actually hitting them I've found it takes less to kill in UC2 than other shooters.


----------



## Creator (Oct 23, 2009)

squilliam said:


> have you guys noticed that a shotgun at close range is a 1-hit kill in the multiplayer, whereas the grenade launcher isn't? wtf is that all about?



Grenade Launcher 1 on 1 is insta kill. 

I love my Fal, although the semi automatic nature of it is annoying. 

I love the inproved CQC aspect like pull downs, and those things. Awesomeness to the max. Also, Multiplayer leveling up is hard.


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

What?! You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## Creator (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope. Granade launchers are one hit kills. Unless the person is hiding behind something in which case you need two.

Rocket Launchers are the best. Hit near by the person and instant kill.


Pistols, Wes 44, Shot Gun, Granade Launchers, Rocket Launchers, and Snipes (But not for Multiplayer sadly), are all one hit kills.


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

My reply was directed at Akira.


----------



## Akira (Oct 23, 2009)

Honestly lol, I find it takes less to kill. If you use the AK you can only fire in short bursts otherwise you'll lose loads of accuracy, try the other machine guns


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 23, 2009)

Leveling isn't hard, all you need is a decent team to do Co op arena with. Put it on hard if you can.


----------



## Creator (Oct 23, 2009)

Akira said:


> Honestly lol, I find it takes less to kill. If you use the AK you can only fire in short bursts otherwise you'll lose loads of accuracy, try the other machine guns



M4 is pretty good. 

Fal is pretty good. 

What level are you Akira? 



Dante10 said:


> Leveling isn't hard, all you need is a decent team to do Co op arena with. Put it on hard if you can.



Like you said, it depends on the team. Most of the time i am get stuck with those in level 1-10 and against those whose average is like 15/20+  Not knocking anyone, its just hard. Plus i am no good either. It helps to have a solid team.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 23, 2009)

Creator said:


> M4 is pretty good.
> 
> Fal is pretty good.
> 
> ...


Well I have a bunch of guys with mics, and we play together a lot so maybe I'm exaggerating a little bit.


----------



## Creator (Oct 23, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Well I have a bunch of guys with mics, and we play together a lot so maybe I'm exaggerating a little bit.



Oh...well i am basically the only one of my mates who have the game, so micing up is out of the question for me.  

What level are you on? 30?


----------



## Akira (Oct 23, 2009)

Creator said:


> M4 is pretty good.
> 
> Fal is pretty good.
> 
> What level are you Akira?




I'm like level 5 or something, I've only played the MP twice. SP campaign is too addictive


----------



## squilliam (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, SP is the shit - I'm still replaying it on crushing

as for MP, I don't really have a good team to play with, are any of you guys game for creating a NF team, lol?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 23, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Yeah, I agree, SP is the shit - I'm still replaying it on crushing
> 
> as for MP, I don't really have a good team to play with, are any of you guys game for creating a NF team, lol?



I'm up for it. , if you're curious. It's a little behind, though (I think I'm Level 27 now and I haven't used either of those skins since I hit Level 20). I'd like to get into a team of five for a change, since normally the most I can pull together is a team of two or three.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 23, 2009)

wow, you're really good, Wintrale. I haven't played much of the multiplayer, but I got plenty of experiance in the beta, here are my stats for reference:

as you can see, I'm not very good but if you're ok with that, I guess you could contact some of the people you regularly play with and we could set something up

what timezone are you in btw?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 23, 2009)

Creator said:


> Oh...well i am basically the only one of my mates who have the game, so micing up is out of the question for me.
> 
> What level are you on? 30?



23, I believe.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2009)

Someone add me, playing right know

kbloff is my username. I'm decent at the game


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol Automatically everybody assumes Down the Iron/Fleet Foot is the best combo. I like to use variety. Nothing is more satisfying killing somebody with the shield booster (turtle) and throwing a propane tank and blow them up and seeing that body fly!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 24, 2009)

"I'm sweating like a hooker in church"

Gotta love Sully 

Uncharted 2 needed more Sully


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> "I'm sweating like a hooker in church"
> 
> Gotta love Sully
> 
> Uncharted 2 needed more Sully



Agreed. 

"Uhh, which way did Chloe go?"


----------



## squilliam (Oct 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Lol Automatically everybody assumes Down the Iron/Fleet Foot is the best combo. I like to use variety. Nothing is more satisfying killing somebody with the shield booster (turtle) and throwing a propane tank and blow them up and seeing that body fly!



I never assumed that

down the irons is very good tho, fleet foot - I have no idea what that does

as for Sully - yes, he was vastly underused


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2009)

I want the Monkey one that makes you climb faster. It just sounds cool to me.


----------



## Creator (Oct 24, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> 23, I believe.



Gah. 

I am only at 10/11.


----------



## Akamatsu (Oct 24, 2009)

At lvl 29 about start for 30  great game addictive.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2009)

squilliam said:


> I never assumed that
> 
> down the irons is very good tho, fleet foot - I have no idea what that does
> 
> as for Sully - yes, he was vastly underused



Fleet foot makes your aiming faster

What im saying is the majority of online players think those two boosters are cream of the crop.. they arent.

Blindfire pistol with the pistole can tear you a new asshole.

Blindfire rifle with AK or M4 is going to make you regret getting close to your enemy.

More grenade ammo and rpg kind of overpowered imo 

What's everybody W-L ratio?  Im at 106w-28l


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Fleet foot makes your aiming faster
> 
> What im saying is the majority of online players think those two boosters are cream of the crop.. they arent.
> 
> ...



See, that's the problem... While there are better boosters for different situations, Down the Irons and Fleet Foot are arguably the best all-rounders - not only are you capable of headshotting people with the M4 at long ranges, but you move faster while aiming - generally rendering you hard to hit in firefights. People use them because they're really damn good. In general, they *are* the cream of the crop.

You should never blindfire with a rifle, so similarly as you should never use anything BUT blindfire with a shotgun. Blindfire for handguns is useless unless you're using the Pistole or Uzi. Everything else should be aimed.

Extra ammo for the Grenade Launcher or RPG-7, or three grenades instead of two were always useless outside of specific Deathmatch variants in the beta - namely Pistol/Grenade and RPG-7 Only.

People should use different boosters depending on the map itself. As an example I found, during the beta, that the boosters that enabled faster climbing and silent footsteps were perfect for both The Plaza and The Temple. Down the Irons and Explosives Expert were perfect for The Village. For the Ice Cave, it was always that one that improves blindfire for handguns as well as increased Grenade Launcher ammo.

I'm waiting to unlock the Situational Awareness booster, personally. That'll be used by me a lot.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2009)

Almost everyone has got down the irons


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2009)

Creator said:


> Gah.
> 
> I am only at 10/11.



I was 35 in the beta.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2009)

Best part about this game, since Naughty Dog is making it we'll get one more great sequel.

and then...UNCHARTED COMBAT RACING


----------



## Ito (Oct 24, 2009)

squilliam said:


> as for Sully - yes, he was vastly underused



Because he was overused in the first game.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2009)

Whats the number next to my rank mean? I have no clue 

I get frustrated with multiplayer, I start shooting someone a good 2 seconds before they start shooting me and they kill me, and its not a headshot! 
Also grenades kill me very easily. Compared to other people right next to me that don't die from same grenade 
Sometimes I am also shot to death before I can react, is this lag maybe?


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Down the irons plus M4 is fucking broken  

And Corran that might be due to Down the irons you lose half the time


----------



## Wicked (Oct 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> See, that's the problem... While there are better boosters for different situations, Down the Irons and Fleet Foot are arguably the best all-rounders - not only are you capable of headshotting people with the M4 at long ranges, but you move faster while aiming - generally rendering you hard to hit in firefights. People use them because they're really damn good. In general, they *are* the cream of the crop.
> 
> You should never blindfire with a rifle, so similarly as you should never use anything BUT blindfire with a shotgun. Blindfire for handguns is useless unless you're using the Pistole or Uzi. Everything else should be aimed.
> 
> ...



You think blindfire with the rifle is useless? LMAO You never played against real good competition.Go play some ranked games and your opinion will change.You just don't know how to use it. How is grenade/rpg useless? I just think your just saying that.. Play elimination on temple with rpg/grenade launcher and trust me there will be a major difference. Better yet any map with those weapons you can use the booster. You can counter with no pushback but you still die man. You have a better chance winning with those two on any game mode.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> You think blindfire with the rifle is useless? LMAO You never played against real good competition.Go play some ranked games and your opinion will change.You just don't know how to use it. How is grenade/rpg useless? I just think your just saying that.. Play elimination on temple with rpg/grenade launcher and trust me there will be a major difference. Better yet any map with those weapons you can use the booster. You can counter with no pushback but you still die man. You have a better chance winning with those two on any game mode.



I've played plenty of ranked games. They're boring as hell. Less challenge there than there is in standard Deathmatch. Evidently having been playing the multiplayer since June puts me above cannon fodder like those who think the ranked games are any fun.

As for rifle blindfire, yeah it is useless and completely counterintuitive to the way the guns are meant to be used. The recoil combined with the terrible blindfire accuracy normally makes most of your shots miss. At least with the Uzi and other sidearms, recoil is limited so blindfire is actually viable.

Elimination in the Temple is the easiest damn combination ever. You don't even need to go anywhere near the grenade launcher or RPG-7 to win there, regardless of the skill of your opponent. The more of your team they kill, the easier it is to wipe out their entire team in quick succession. Those two guns are useless thanks to making easy games even easier than they are normally.

Best guns in the game, in my opinion, are the M4 and Pistole. If I can, they're all I'll use.


----------



## SQHatake (Oct 25, 2009)

I so have to buy thisss!
I loved the first one


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Just beat it on crushing, I guess you could say I feel very...."accomplished" 

lol, now to go back and pwn everyone with hacks on Very Easy to make up for the frustration of the final boss

EDIT: I'm by no means a pro at this game, but I will agree that blindfire (with anything) is very useful in the multiplayer

for example, say a group of people (like 2 or 3) are coming down a narrow hallway at you and you're behind cover. They know that, even without cover, they'll kill you because if you peek out for even a second, the combined damage of 2-3 weapons will kill you instantly

unless, of course, you blind fire and then they're left shitting their pants at how they possible could've all been killed by 1 guy in a narrow hallway

^^that story has happened to me by the way. It was funny hearing the guys on the other side complaining 

"oh man, fucking blindfire!"


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

The the nade and run is awesome. I can get at least 10 kills from just using that little move.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The the nade and run is awesome. I can get at least 10 kills from just using that little move.



how does it work? Do you just run up to someone, throw a nade at their feet and run away?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

We get into a melee brawl, and I just throw, tuck, and roll. *Boom* I get a kill. They get pissed off too....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 25, 2009)

Shit i need wireless internet


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> We get into a melee brawl, and I just throw, *tuck*, and roll. *Boom* I get a kill. They get pissed off too....



I got everything else, but how the hell do you tuck?


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Side stepping in a melee brawl is haxx, there is no chance of a double KO


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Side stepping in a melee brawl is haxx, there is no chance of a double KO



and how would you side step? I'm not sure, but I think I've done it once or twice accidentally when a guy swung and missed

lol, sorry for all these questions, I just wanna get better at the multiplayer


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Just after the first double melee move your character slightly to the left or right depending where you are facing. The second attempt by your enemy 8/10 times is a miss. Then just follow up, GG 

Thats why i get so many Fisticuff and Big brawls achievements


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Just after the first double melee move your character slightly to the left or right depending where you are facing. The second attempt by your enemy 8/10 times is a miss. Then just follow up, GG
> 
> Thats why i get so many Fisticuff and Big brawls achievements



so it goes like this?:

*1.* Simultaneous hit (is that what you meant by "double melee"?)

*2.* move character

*3.*?????

*4.* Profit


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah thats about it but it depends where your character is facing, if you can see his back go left because if you can see your enemy's face the melee comes  from the left going to the right and vice versa. Rolling after simultaneous hits also works but again rolling to the wrong side means you die and he lives


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

could you just maybe roll backwards and then forwards once again when the other guy swings?


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Doing that repositions your enemy so chances its simultaneous hits again thus killing you both the side step and roll means you hit the opponent when his helpless.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

so if he's facing towards you, move to the right, correct?

I mean, if his back is to you, it's insta-death anyways


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats correct also M4 is the weapon less recoil is always needed and once you get down the irons  Shit becomes scary 

I hate shotgun people you can ndver win against them


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

squilliam said:


> I got everything else, but how the hell do you tuck?



It's just a way to say roll, I just used tuck to add a little emphasis to me getting he hell out of there.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, that's true, it's all cuse the auto-aim works in their favor, right?

so when they're close enough they can just press a button and "BOOM", gg



Dante10 said:


> It's just a way to say roll, I just used tuck to add a little emphasis to me getting he hell out of there.



ahh, I see, so you gotta get the "tuck" outta there 

*Spoiler*: __ 




it's late please don't hate me for that attempt at a joke


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Indeed, I'd say half if not 3/4 of my kills come from that. It's next to impossible to avoid, once you see the nade at your feet it's impossible to dodge it. The only way to do it is to try an anticipate the throw (which is hard to do since you can't tell if I have nades or not. If you try and run you risk being shot in the back. )


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

If i know im about to lose a straight up gun fight i just chuck a grenade


----------



## squilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

btw Vault, do you an Memos still co-op together? He added me, but I've never once seem him signed in, I think he's in a different timezone or something...


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

^ I've never seen him on either.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

We both live in the UK and i dont think he has UC2 yet but im positive when he gets it we shall co op alot.


----------



## Creator (Oct 25, 2009)

I get into many CQC brawls. Usually its a double KO. Awesome for me. Althought i do tend to die...alot.  My average is 2 deaths per kill. Unless i get arrogant and get the snipe or fal and just kill. 


RPG are your best friend. One hit kill, hitting near a person is good enough.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

M4 is my prefered weapon of choice


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fail or Ak47 with Down the Irons. I could hit a fly off a deer's ass a half of mile out without trying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 25, 2009)

This game is so cool. I played it a few times on my friend's system 

I like to use all the weapons. From what I've played, I really liked it. The start of the game was great too ^^


----------



## Akamatsu (Oct 26, 2009)

I prefer using pistols it's more accurate and at distances it'll beat all except M4/FAL "Easy beat sniper just move found most people  suck at hitting moving target for some reason xD.

Only thing find annoying now is co-op if i dont play with friends and just go with randoms when there not online people tend to quit right near the end meaning instead of 15K + you get a lot less  or on sanctuary people just keep climbing/jumping on the tower and make you fall as your about swing to the next beam


----------



## Velocity (Oct 26, 2009)

squilliam said:


> I'm by no means a pro at this game, but I will agree that blindfire (with anything) is very useful in the multiplayer
> 
> for example, say a group of people (like 2 or 3) are coming down a narrow hallway at you and you're behind cover. They know that, even without cover, they'll kill you because if you peek out for even a second, the combined damage of 2-3 weapons will kill you instantly



That's true - blindfire behind cover is pretty much essential. It's running around and using blindfire with rifles that's the stupid thing.

Funniest thing that happened to me yesterday was on a standard deathmatch in Ice Cave... Four of the people on the opposing team were inside the little room where the Pistole is. Why they were all in there, I have no idea - but one grenade was enough to kill them all.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm a bit disappointed in the shortness, I've effectively played for roughly 15-16 hours and I am at chapter 5 on Crushing and I only have two trophies left.

Crushing Trophy and complete a cooperative game.


Am I the only one feeling the game was too easy/short ?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I've played plenty of ranked games. They're boring as hell. Less challenge there than there is in standard Deathmatch. Evidently having been playing the multiplayer since June puts me above cannon fodder like those who think the ranked games are any fun.
> 
> As for rifle blindfire, yeah it is useless and completely counterintuitive to the way the guns are meant to be used. The recoil combined with the terrible blindfire accuracy normally makes most of your shots miss. At least with the Uzi and other sidearms, recoil is limited so blindfire is actually viable.
> 
> ...



Blindfire is not useless and neither having more grenade rounds/rocket. I don't know why you think that would be useless. Yes it does matter because if one team has both the gl or rocket who do you think has a better chance of winning with the enhanced boosters?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll reply to you later, Tears. But I just wanted to leave a note telling everyone I'll be playing Uncharted 2 right now. So if you want to party up or something, just invite me. If you missed my PSN ID, it's "TheCorruptedOne".


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2009)

The corruptedone i think i have played against you once


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I've played against at least 3 people in here.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 26, 2009)

Freija said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in the shortness, I've effectively played for roughly 15-16 hours and I am at chapter 5 on Crushing and I only have two trophies left.
> 
> Crushing Trophy and complete a cooperative game.
> 
> ...



It's is abit short but it has replay value.

Needed more Sully.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> It's is abit short but it has replay value.
> 
> Needed more Sully.



I just wish 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Elena had actually died.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Freija said:


> I just wish
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So Chloe could hook up with Drake?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chloe's ass belongs to Sully now :ho


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Indeed it does.


----------



## AL1A5 (Oct 27, 2009)

thats kinda wrong x) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



im glad that elena didnt die myself, i think she has way more personality than chloe.


 i dont know why but that scene where

*Spoiler*: __ 



elena and drake were hiding behind that wall and talking to eachother after they had just run away from flynn and the soldiers


 moved me


----------



## Corran (Oct 27, 2009)

^Spoiler all of that since some people may not have finished the game


----------



## AL1A5 (Oct 27, 2009)

tbh people that havent already played it and finished it dont deserve to play it anyway

jeez, get your life sorted out guys


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2009)

It would be awesome if this game had a true deathmatch in DLC/Patch. I miss just straight up deathmatch like in R2. That is why i liked R2 so much but i heard that they will punish the quitters maybe with a money loss or rank? At the other hand i played with a party of 5 and the game froze on me so it's not like everybody rage quits. I know people on my list just straight up got dc and whatnot.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2009)

Onslaught is fucking win  

Who wants to play a game of onslaught :ho 

Reached level 9


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Effing Survival. Vault you need to get to higher ground next time blud. 

UC2 is just fucking beautiful, GOTY for sure, until MW2 pwns mah ass.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2009)

No the plaza that corner is the best higher ground there is suicide, too narrow the choking guys will have a field day


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

OMFG, HALLOWEEN UPDATE! 

Naughty Dog are officially the best devs ever 



I haven't really tried co-op yet, anyone care to join me on this Halloween special occasion?


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips on how not to die? 

As in, my kills now a days are decent. Average around 15. But i alway die the same amount if not more everytime.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 30, 2009)

Get a team with mics, and try to stick together. It works for me.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah, sticking together is key, unless you're REALLY good.

But even the best of players can lose in a melee brawl with a noob

so in short, follow Dante's advice


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 30, 2009)

Communication is even more important, I can give people a heads up about incoming hostiles. People don't really see the point, but let me tell you it's a huge advantage, because the other guy won't expect you to be waiting for him around the corner. Surprising your enemies gives you a big edge over the competition.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

hey dante, I was wondering, what's your psn? Mebeh we could play some co-op sometime?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sure we could. 

PSN: Ares050


----------



## squilliam (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, you stats are amazing , you would cry if you saw mine


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2009)

Play coop to get comfortable with the weapons and don't use down the irons. Lol everybody i play with uses that crap but i would try out all the boosters first to see which ones benefit you the most before sticking to one booster. A mic does help too but i only use it if im playing with friends because too many people online trash talk before the game/during the game/after the game or cuss which gets very annoying. Learn the map and where the weapons are, cover etc and you should be good to go!


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Tears said:


> Play coop to get comfortable with the weapons and don't use down the irons. Lol everybody i play with uses that crap but i would try out all the boosters first to see which ones benefit you the most before sticking to one booster. A mic does help too but i only use it if im playing with friends because too many people online trash talk before the game/during the game/after the game or cuss which gets very annoying. Learn the map and where the weapons are, cover etc and you should be good to go!



It seems just because of its popularity you are ignoring the fact that its a very useful booster especially when you have a M4 in your hands


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> It seems just because of its popularity you are ignoring the fact that its a very useful booster especially when you have a M4 in your hands



I know that i'm just saying too many people rely on that crap and they probably cant rely on anything else because there scared of using new things.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Tbh down the irons is probably the best booster there is in that game, its hard killing someone afar with a AK but with down the irons it becomes really easy because the usual violent recoil of the Ak reduces and becomes way more accurate and if you use the M4 which is already as accurate as hell without down the irons, its always going to be rape


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont find it bad to aim with ak only if you are shooting 1 shot fire bursts long range. Sure shot is just as good. I got 3 headshots in a row with that booster in ice cave with the desert 5. The only boosters i find "useless" are the silent movement because the skeleton skins make no noise at all and because you arent silent very often. You only get silent randomly. Scavenger is playing poker, you can get massive ammo but sometimes you get just as much without booster. The  shield and gau boosters dont really benefit because imo they need to respawn faster and you don't get to use it very often. The more damage to breakable objects is ok, im not sure if propane tanks have more explosion neither the cars..


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

Even with Recoil, I always get used to it and always just push the stick slighty down to account for it, I guess a automatic reaction to playing COD.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Still you will lose to someone with down the irons even when you are a good second in front in terms of firing first. Thats what im saying


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

True. The Keep firing boost, does it even work? I don't even notice it, so I just go for Scavenger until I get higher in level.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> Still you will lose to someone with down the irons even when you are a good second in front in terms of firing first. Thats what im saying



Not true i don't use it and i still kill people who have that booster in rifle matches.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

You lose 70% or even 80% pf the time


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

Down the irons and that fast moving aim boost is pretty good too, UC2 you have to keep moving, not in a straight line.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> You lose 70% or even 80% pf the time



I never lose


----------



## squilliam (Oct 31, 2009)

wow, this double cash weekend is awesome, I've gone up like 6 levels just today

EDIT: Ironically, today I got down the irons and fleet foot and I was owning, I went like 12-1, 16-3, etc.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2009)

Those 2 are broken arent they


----------



## squilliam (Nov 2, 2009)

well, I mean, I also took into account some of the tips the guys on here gave me, plus I was playing my matches pretty safe (i.e. not going out into the middle of the battlefield)


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2009)

I always travel with one guy  Mostly infront  Chances are he gets ambushed they fight he loses and you just pounce  Since he will be almost dead from the last fight


----------



## squilliam (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys, just a quick question:

do the wepon kills stack over time? 

So for example, I want to get 200 kills with the minigun. Is it possible to just keep starting a new game at chapter 4 and keep killing the mercs until you get the trophy?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not sure, it was possible in the first game, I don't see why it wouldn't be. Try looking up a strategy guide or a FAQ.


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2009)

Just beat story mode.

Epic game is epic. This game edges out MGS 4. Thats how fucking good this game is.

GFX - 10
Sound FX - 10
Plot - 10
Gameplay - 10

The voice acting rivals heavenly sword.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> hey guys, just a quick question:
> 
> do the wepon kills stack over time?
> 
> So for example, I want to get 200 kills with the minigun. Is it possible to just keep starting a new game at chapter 4 and keep killing the mercs until you get the trophy?



Yes they do everything does beside the expert steel fist trophies.
Chapter 6 is better for the gau/all weapons more enemy's on it then 4  just buy 1shot kill and inf ammo.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome, now I just gotta find like 55 relics

...oh joy


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Cant be arsed to treasure hunt.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 6, 2009)

Treasure's are easy there placed like Resi5 treasure's so found em easy plat this game second day of owning it xD it's a easier plat then terminator salvation =/


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

i was looking up some games and this one looks amzing. the first one was awesome, this one no less.


----------



## Creator (Nov 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> I always travel with one guy  Mostly infront  Chances are he gets ambushed they fight he loses and you just pounce  Since he will be almost dead from the last fight



That is an evil tactic.  

I am getting better online. pek Still die a shit load. But its getting there.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

No its not evil  its genius


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm tempted to give the Plat a try.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 10, 2009)

trophy hunting is hard 

that platinum reward better be good


----------



## Kaki (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree. This game is what everyone says: The BEST! 

Though I disagree with Id about MGS, that game holds a higher spot in my heart for the story and characters.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

Anybody going to do the gamebattles?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got this game.. but I am PS3-less. My buddy has my PS3..


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 26, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I just got this game.. but I am PS3-less. My buddy has my PS3..



hunt your buddy down, get your ps3...this game is worth murrrderrr~~ !!


----------



## Kaze (Nov 26, 2009)

I love this gorgeous game.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 26, 2009)

Free map and get to play as Donut Drake and Donut Lazaverich on black friday!


----------



## Ito (Nov 26, 2009)

Man, I haven't played this in a while. I think I'll bust it out on Black Friday for Donut Lazaravic.


----------



## Creator (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a question.

How is it that people in level 24ish has revenge? An upgrade which requires you to be 48. How is that possible.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How is it that people in level 24ish has revenge? An upgrade which requires you to be 48. How is that possible.


pre order bonus.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How is it that people in level 24ish has revenge? An upgrade which requires you to be 48. How is that possible.



Yeah, it's a preorder bonus. I'm just glad that the grenades aren't as overpowered as they were in the beta. It used to be that you couldn't escape them but now, at least, you can.

And yay for not being American yet still getting a free map?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 27, 2009)

All the characters online are FAT.
Must be to do with Thanksgiving!


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> All the characters online are FAT.
> Must be to do with Thanksgiving!



Yup, throughout the weekend everyone has Doughnut Drake and Doughnut Zoran skins and there's double gold. They even added a new map to the game completely free, 'though I've not had a chance to get on it yet.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

I just finished the game.. and oh shit... that Doughnut Drake is hilarious.  ... for serious. It had me rolling.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 28, 2009)

try using donut drake skin in that sequence at the start of the game when you're getting into the museum, the bit where drake jumps and breaks the gutter and almost falls... its like that little bit of the game was MEANT for sonut drake x)


----------



## Creator (Nov 28, 2009)

Donut Drake is my ultimate achievement. 

I love the new map. Looks awesome. Played a Pistole and Sniper match there. It was epic until i got shot in the head soo many times its lucky my TV is still in one place.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2009)

IDK what you being so sad about. Just keep playing the game.. lucky though you get to play the game my laser is messed up . I hope i didn't lose my damn rank too since my hd was wiped.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm so addicted to the multiplayer and the new level is awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

I will play my first MP match today


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

^  I hope MP is fun..  I wanna try that too.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Well come online and try too then 



Edit: Does it always take so long to get into MP?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

^ I will.. but later.. It's almost lunch time here.. 

I thought loading the save files were a bit unusually long..  lol PS3 loading times.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2009)

Guess what just won Game of the Year at the Spike VGA's?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

Deserved it, oh so did!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy Fuck!!! it really beat MW2!!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

It would be wrong if it didn't.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Holy Fuck!!! it really beat MW2!!!!



Modern Warfare 2 did nothing we didn't expect it to do. It delivered an incredible multiplayer, yet a terrible singleplayer. Uncharted 2's multiplayer may lack that level of polish, but it's still kick-arse and the single player is probably the best this entire generation.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Modern Warfare 2 did nothing we didn't expect it to do. It delivered an incredible multiplayer, yet a terrible singleplayer. Uncharted 2's multiplayer may lack that level of polish, but it's still kick-arse and the single player is probably the best this entire generation.



Uh I thought CODMW2 single player was epic, it's multiplayer however was same old shit. 

Uncharted single player though can't be matched.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2009)

for me its a combination of your two opinion doods.

terrible sp and almost the same mp of MW1.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got this game yesterday and holy shit its fucking amazing


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

The proof why PS3 is the best gaming console!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 4, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> The proof why PS3 is the best gaming console!


Matter of an opinion.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> The proof why PS3 is the best gaming console!



No... Metal Gear is the only thing that makes the PS3 worthy. :33


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2010)

mgs4 is probably the most overrated game ever.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 4, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Guess what just won Game of the Year at the Spike VGA's?



No one gives a fuck about the VGAs. It won on Giant Bomb.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 4, 2010)

This game was crack put into a blueray disk.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 4, 2010)

The single player was good for a shooter


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2010)

Watched my bro play the single player start to finish in two sittings a week or so ago.  I was pretty sick of the game by the end, but it was fairly entertaining throughout.

I'm kinda glad I don't have to buy it and play it myself now.  I certainly wouldn't have found National Treasure: The Game to be worth $60.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2010)

^ U mad bro?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 8, 2010)

fuck, was so close to getting my first 20/0 stats. 

question for those who play uncharted 2 in clans: how exactly are clan matches organized with the extremely streamlined online system? is there a way to play on the official servers or do you need to make your own? and are there any sites/leagues etc. for competitive uncharted 2 multiplayer stuff?


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2010)

Go to gamebattles.com and gl finding people to play with.


----------



## Munken (Jan 14, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my best friends won himself a Fortune Hunter Edition by some torchlight race or something like that.. I told him to sell it, but he's going to keep it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 14, 2010)

Munken said:


> I lol'd




i wanted to post this!! 

awesome video!

this video alone makes me want to buy and ps3 and uncharted 2!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 14, 2010)

Munken said:


> I lol'd



Original unedited version (think it was already posted here or the PS3 thread)

[YOUTUBE]vVujFZ_jW-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought the skins would be free but they cost $5


----------



## Corruption (Jan 22, 2010)

I just finished a playthrough of the first Uncharted in 2 sittings. I'm waiting for gamefly to send me 2, I have a feeling I'll be beating it quick like the first one.


----------



## Ito (Jan 22, 2010)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I just finished a playthrough of the first Uncharted in 2 sittings. I'm waiting for gamefly to send me 2, I have a feeling I'll be beating it quick like the first one.



It goes even faster if you know what you're doing. I beat it on legendary in one day.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

If played first then second is easy only take's 7hrs and less to finish it with watching cutscene's and take's about 5 without watching them and that's on the hardest difficulty really felt the hardest dif on U2 was more of a normal difficulty.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't mind if it's short if I enjoy it the whole way through like I did the first one. Gamefly saves me so much money.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I certainly wouldn't have found National Treasure: The Game to be worth $60.



Ooooh I get it! Its because Nathan hunts for treasure too, right? 

Honestly though, I hate these kinds of jokes. Not only do they not give us any idea of what you found disagreeable about the game but the analogy-type can be applied to any awesome game (like calling GoW 'Clash of the Titans: The Game'). 

It seems to me that this is nothing more then a weak attempt to insult a game that everyone loves just for shock value. 

I'm disappointed Stumpy.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 23, 2010)

The only things I disliked about the game was the lack of Sully and you didn't get the chance to kill that Rat bastard Flynn in a boss fight. I hope all characters from this game returns in the trilogy even TenTen climbing up snowy mountains while fighting off abominal snow freaks and fighting off a tank made me like the guy.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

I finished the game in about 12 hrs..  .. and I too found it to be very similar to "_National Treasure_." Not saying that's a bad thing. I just didn't find the storyline to be as great as some of you guys do. Gameplay and graphic wise, absolutely epic.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I finished the game in about 12 hrs..  .. and I too found it to be very similar to "_National Treasure_." *Not saying that's a bad thing.*



Of course you're not. Because it isn't a bad thing. That's what makes the joke so useless. 

And lets all bear in mind that the developers were going for a campy "blockbuster film" feel from the beginning, not some mind-boggling plot that tickles our thoughts on life.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

^ Well they sure did accomplish that goal then. I'm not making a joke... I like the movie "_National Treasure_" so.. I don't get the joke here.. but anyways, I do appreciate the "mind-boggling plot that tickles our thoughts on life."


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Well they sure did accomplish that goal then. I'm not making a joke... I like the movie "_National Treasure_" so.. I don't get the joke here.. but anyways, I do appreciate the "mind-boggling plot that tickles our thoughts on life."



I know you weren't making a joke. I was referring to Stumpy's post. 

I think that everything has its place. Of course I love some good mind rapage in my games every once in a while (Xenogears  ) but sometimes I just wanna shoot things and have hot women straddle me.  

Overall I think the importance of plot in games is overestimated.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 26, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> mgs4 is probably the most overrated game ever.


Naw GTA IV is.Than its MGS4 and Halo.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

Fallout 3 is way more overrated than any of those games. That game was a piece of shit.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Most overrated - GTAIV graphic's where nice but them trying to do realism failed hard, car physics bikes etc wasn't realistic at all nor was getting launched out of the windscreen, and the story wasn't that great for a gta.

MGS4 personally wasn't overrated the only hype the game recieved was it's graphic's and it delivered there , noone hyped the story the cutscene's the weapons only the graphics.

Fallout 3 may seem over rated and yes it's buggy as hell but i love it it's first RPG ive actually really liked, i just like the style of it to the normal RPGs.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 28, 2010)

They added resistance,helghast,sev and cole skisn to multiplayer..


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn it! Why does it take forever for these guys to go down? I swear I shot that guy in the head twice already.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

^ Welcome to Uncharted.


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> Damn it! Why does it take forever for these guys to go down? I swear I shot that guy in the head twice already.



Its alway been like that. 

Online and in Story Mode. It takes several shots.  Even for head shots.


----------



## eHav (Jan 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> Its alway been like that.
> 
> Online and in Story Mode. It takes several shots.  Even for head shots.



specialy those monkey guys  always have to save some of their own crossbows to kill them


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone wanna hit up for multiplayer? Add my GT: MyLostTemplar


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

I really love the Cole outfits. 
The Chimera costume is cool but it is such a big ass target that it isn't great play-wise.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> I really love the Cole outfits.
> The Chimera costume is cool but it is such a big ass target that it isn't great play-wise.



I also like the Hale costume. A shame they didn't give them any voices though. Would have been awesome IMO...

The Chimera doesn't seem any bigger then the rest of the other characters. Of course I could be wrong...


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

The thing is like 7-8 feet tall with 4 metal prongs sticking out of their back. 

They're like the biggest costume in the game besides Fatass Drake.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> The thing is like 7-8 feet tall with 4 metal prongs sticking out of their back.
> 
> They're like the biggest costume in the game besides Fatass Drake.



 I haven't had the time to compare models. Well it's not like they're always out in the open anyways.

Hopefully they'll be coming out with more DLC soon.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah I really want a Solid Snake/Big Boss costume, maybe even a Sackboy,  that would be funny.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

OOOOO I would die for a Big Boss costume.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

And a Kaiden costume.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

l o l . . . Kaiden.  I wouldn't mind a Garrus costume. Shit would be _muuuunnny._..


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

A Garrus, Wrex or a Saren costume would break the game.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea we don't need more silly costumes in the game but there is going to be more DLC in intervals

April/May is the next DLC but i don't play the game as much anymore.. it's a bit boring playing those maps tbh


----------



## Skylit (Feb 6, 2010)

Creator said:


> Even for head shots.



Seems like they fixed it.

In Coop, these dudes die due to a headshot and in competitive your opponents die after one headshot.

Well, i tried it with a Desert and 9mm.

And just the Desert needed one shot.

Oh god. ~~


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> MGS4 personally wasn't overrated the only hype the game recieved was it's graphic's and it delivered there , *noone hyped the story the cutscene's* the weapons only the graphics.



Question Mark?


----------



## Skylit (Feb 13, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Mort (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm disappointed that I haven't played this yet as I don't own a PS3. I'm a big fan of Amy Hennig after her work with the Legacy of Kain series, so I'm rather curious about this series's story, dialog and game play is compared to it.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2010)

Mort said:


> I'm disappointed that I haven't played this yet as I don't own a PS3. I'm a big fan of Amy Hennig after her work with the Legacy of Kain series, so I'm rather curious about this series's story, dialog and game play is compared to it.



Yes, Amy Hening is cash. 

UC2's plot isn't very deep at all. Its purposely hokey as its sort of supposed to mimic Indiana Jones. 

Dialogue is on-point though. And the gameplay... whoa ho ho ho, THE GAMEPLAY! 

*Get a PS3.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone know when the map pack is going to be put up for sale, they included 2 new maps with the update, but not on the Playstation Store


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2010)

On 25th if I recall right.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 18, 2010)

Good, because Id much rather spend the money on that then the bundle for Burnout Paradise


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm level 55 in the multiplayer(60 being the max) and I still haven't even beat the single player game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I'm level 55 in the multiplayer(60 being the max) and I still haven't even beat the single player game.


I'm lvl 45. Takes forever to level up at this point...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

^ The fuck..


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm lvl 45. Takes forever to level up at this point...



At 51 the badge of honor's make it easier to level up. But FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I hated Invalid. Makes you have half-health, you will die alot, and probably throw your controller at the screen in frustration as any noob can clip you and kill you with like 2 bullets.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ The fuck..





I'm awesome right? I had the game at release and only played like 5 chapter in single player before multiplayer took over my life.

It's funny how I played this game's multiplayer waaaaaaaaaay more than Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I'm awesome right? I had the game at release and only played like 5 chapter in single player before multiplayer took over my life.
> 
> It's funny how I played this game's multiplayer waaaaaaaaaay more than Modern Warfare 2.



Uncharted 2 story mode >>> Multilayer..


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

I know I know. I love the characters too, Drake, Sully, Chloe pek Such amazing characters and hey I get to play as them in multiplayer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 18, 2010)

I just want my SKELTZOR skin. 

Fuck other skeleton skins.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I know I know. I love the characters too, Drake, Sully, Chloe pek Such amazing characters and hey I get to play as them in multiplayer.



Go finish the game so you can fight them Na'vi look a like folks that takes all of your bullets and _MORE _to kill.  _GLORIOUS. _


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know why I stopped playing this game...I loved Horde mode and was getting into the...

Oh yeah...fucking Demon's Souls >.>

May have to return to this game now that I am fully over DS.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

The guardians are fucking hard  I use their own bows  Shits mad powerful


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

I shat a brick when I first fought them Guardians. He took all my bullets... and was still alive.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

I know  I had to re-up twice with my AK before the fucker died, thats a total of like 300+ bullets


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

If you can throw a grenade that hits them before going off it'll kill them right there. I tossed a grenade up while they were still jumping around. managed to kill them both with one


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 19, 2010)

The World said:


> At 51 the badge of honor's make it easier to level up. But FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I hated Invalid. Makes you have half-health, you will die alot, and probably throw your controller at the screen in frustration as any noob can clip you and kill you with like 2 bullets.


I think I'm a Level 49 and it feels like I can't even move anymore  I've stopped playing for like 3 weeks now, just trying to enjoy as much as I can of Bad Company 2 demo before it runs out.

What does the Badge of Honor do?


Anyways, I just booted up the game now, looks like there's an update and I didn't even know.

Oh, here's me:

_Rank: 6376 // Level: 49 // Name: shinigamiblues // Kills: 9,090 // Deaths: 5,306 // Ratio: 1.71_

I've seen someone with a ratio of 4 before, it was crazy  Feel free to add me, if I get 9 people we can have an NF 5v5 game or something


----------



## Skylit (Feb 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, here's me:
> 
> _Rank: 6376 // Level: 49 // Name: shinigamiblues // Kills: 9,090 // Deaths: 5,306 // Ratio: 1.71_
> 
> I've seen someone with a ratio of 4 before, it was crazy  Feel free to add me, if I get 9 people we can have an NF 5v5 game or something



Maybe I will add you

Name: Dani-Damn

Don't know my exactly kills and deaths, but my ratio is 1.09

I have seen someone who had a ratio of 7.... 
20,000 Kills and just 3,000 deaths or something like that.


And I can't wait for the Eddy skin. pek


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 19, 2010)

NF 5V5 GAME?

EVERYONE CHECK MY SIG NOW


----------



## Skylit (Feb 19, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> NF 5V5 GAME?
> 
> EVERYONE CHECK MY SIG NOW



Will add you. 

*generates his own uncharted card*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 19, 2010)

Good                   .


----------



## Skylit (Feb 20, 2010)

I just noticed that

Rapid Hands + Keep Firing + FAL = Pure ownage

pek


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 20, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> NF 5V5 GAME?
> 
> EVERYONE CHECK MY SIG NOW


Adding you now. ^^



Skylit said:


> I just noticed that
> 
> Rapid Hands + Keep Firing + FAL = Pure ownage
> 
> pek


Thanks for the add. I see you play MW2 too, most of the people in my list do. =/ I can never play an fps with a pad, lol

And you're a bit late to the FA(i)L bandwagon. My first choice of weapon, then comes M4, then the AK. Fleet Foot + FAL = unmatched 

I'm tired of doing my college homework, so I'm gonna try playing for a bit after adding St. Jimmy. 3 people, 7 more to go


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still trying to get the hang of playing online. Every time I shoot someone either they kill me first or someone steals my kill.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm still trying to get the hang of playing online. Every time I shoot someone either they kill me first or someone steals my kill.


Add me?

*PSN:* shinigamiblues ^^ We need 10 people so we can have an NF only 5v5 battle sometime 

I've definitely gotten rusty, I now randomly punch the air thinking I would be reloading lol 

Playing different shooters with different button maps at the same time is a very, very bad idea. I blame you, Bad Company 2 xD


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2010)

My PSN is KilluaSol.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2010)

PSN: MyLostTemplar

Just played matches for 2 hours straight.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

More great news about Uncharted 2.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> More great news about Uncharted 2.



[YOUTUBE]vVujFZ_jW-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

10CHAR.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Thanks for the add. I see you play MW2 too, most of the people in my list do. =/ I can never play an fps with a pad, lol
> 
> And you're a bit late to the FA(i)L bandwagon. My first choice of weapon, then comes M4, then the AK. Fleet Foot + FAL = unmatched



Argh, damn. 

I can't stand Fleet Foot. 

These people are always moving around while shooting. 

But grenades kill them in the end.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 22, 2010)

The World said:


> My PSN is KilluaSol.





ExoSkel said:


> PSN: MyLostTemplar
> 
> Just played matches for 2 hours straight.


Added you both, 5 more people go to xD

Who else usually posts in this thread?



Skylit said:


> Argh, damn.
> 
> I can't stand Fleet Foot.
> 
> ...


Sidestepping is a standard in any shooter 

You're right though, a Fleet Footer will most likely win a 1v1 and the victim can only tie with a well-placed grenade before he dies 

I tried out your Rapid Hands/Keep Firing/FAL combo by the way, not bad. I don't think I can benefit much from Keep Firing though, so I'll swap it out with something else. Fleet Foot is always going to be my first option, but some people do find it as a broken perk, so I'll try out others.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Sidestepping is a standard in any shooter
> 
> You're right though, a Fleet Footer will most likely win a 1v1 and the victim can only tie with a well-placed grenade before he dies
> 
> I tried out your Rapid Hands/Keep Firing/FAL combo by the way, not bad. I don't think I can benefit much from Keep Firing though, so I'll swap it out with something else. Fleet Foot is always going to be my first option, but some people do find it as a broken perk, so I'll try out others.



I never sidestep. 
I just shoot the opponent first and so he'll die first. 

Not if he plays against me. 



Yesterday a guy said: "Why are you bastard still shooting!?"
I lol'd.

Yeah, i just needed a booster for slot 2 if i won't use Deposit anymore and Keep Firing was awesome. Maybe I will swap it a second time, too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2010)

You can add me. I am trying to pick up the multiplayer again but I'm only level 14. 

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe you guys are still playing this heavily. The multiplayer isn't _that_ great.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2010)

Everyone who hasnt added me yet, check my sig


----------



## Mort (Feb 22, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Yes, Amy Hening is cash.
> 
> UC2's plot isn't very deep at all. Its purposely hokey as its sort of supposed to mimic Indiana Jones.
> 
> ...


After the Playstation 2 killed the Dreamcast (My favorite console) I refused to buy any Sony product.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 22, 2010)

^

Seriously?


----------



## Mort (Feb 22, 2010)

> ^
> 
> Seriously?


Seriously.  Its okay to laugh, I know its kind of silly.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 23, 2010)

Light said:


> I can't believe you guys are still playing this heavily. The multiplayer isn't _that_ great.



Like MW2? **


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Not if he plays against me.


Wanna try? 



Skylit said:


> Yeah, i just needed a booster for slot 2 if i won't use Deposit anymore and Keep Firing was awesome. Maybe I will swap it a second time, too.


Keep Firing really does seem great, but I can't find a benefit from it. More like, it's likely to make me even worse because I'm allowed more errors because I have more bullets >___<

With the normal clip, you'd be somewhat restricted. Just be accurate and there's no problems, lol

I've hardly used deposit, it's not like I'm in a rush to level up, I play for fun 

The best perks are definitely the ones that are active all the time. Sure Foot, for example. I can definitely win against someone using a grenade launcher even if I'm using a FAL/M4 or maybe just an AK 

Situational Awareness would have been amazing, but whenever I take my thumb off the left analog stick, I feel so open and violated 



Brandon Heat said:


> You can add me. I am trying to pick up the multiplayer again but I'm only level 14.
> 
> PSN: BrandonHeat321


I'll add when I log on later. ^___^

Your level doesn't really matter in this game except for perks, so all's good. What do you normally play instead of this?



Light said:


> I can't believe you guys are still playing this heavily. The multiplayer isn't _that_ great.


Yeah, it's a game that doesn't require much skill than others. It's a great game to just pick up and play while you're all chilled out or something. If you play for fun, this game is golden. ^^

If I want something a little challenging that could get you tense and maybe frustrated, I play on PC. =]



Mort said:


> Seriously.  Its okay to laugh, I know its kind of silly.


It's time for a new favorite console. Get a PS3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I'll add when I log on later. ^___^
> 
> Your level doesn't really matter in this game except for perks, so all's good. What do you normally play instead of this?



I started playing for a couple of hours yesterday and I thought I was doing real well. 

I mostly play MW2 as of late. I don't really have that many online games for the time being.


----------



## Mort (Feb 23, 2010)

> It's time for a new favorite console. Get a PS3


Aside from Valkyria Chronicles and Uncharted 2, I have absolutely no interest in any of the PS3's games. Its going to take more than that to make me join the forces of evil.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 23, 2010)

I disagree with the multiplayer not being that good. Uncharted 2 is the only multiplayer shooter (both first and third person included) in years which has managed to get me this addicted. It's a pretty unique multiplayer experience and the gamemodes and levels are excellent.


----------



## Creator (Feb 23, 2010)

You know whats funny. I was LV 40 before i bought COD, but now i dont even play Uncharted.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2010)

I started playing this some time ago, it's really awesome !

I'm going multiplayer this WE.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 24, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wanna try?



Sure. 

But i think I'll lose, because i feel kinda rusted. Like i haven't played 1 month. o_O



L O V E L E S S said:


> Keep Firing really does seem great, but I can't find a benefit from it. More like, it's likely to make me even worse because I'm allowed more errors because I have more bullets >___<
> 
> With the normal clip, you'd be somewhat restricted. Just be accurate and there's no problems, lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what i noticed today. lmao. 

Just hit the opponent with my last 3 three bullets my clip had. 


Yeah[?], and you just get 250$ more. 


Sure Foot. 

I think Revenge is funny, too. But i use my grenades before i die, so no grenade drops. 

Sometimes i play with Situational Awareness + Launcher Man/Rocket Man.

That's funny as hell.



I guess i will use Sure Foot again.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 24, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I started playing for a couple of hours yesterday and I thought I was doing real well.
> 
> I mostly play MW2 as of late. I don't really have that many online games for the time being.


Thanks for the add. =] What was your best score?

I'm just about to put MW2 now, I'd be interested to know your sensitivity. I seem to play this game like I've never played a single game in my life before, lol



Mort said:


> Aside from Valkyria Chronicles and Uncharted 2, I have absolutely no interest in any of the PS3's games. Its going to take more than that to make me join the forces of evil.


From those two I'll assume you like RPGs and shooters of some form. What else do you like? There might be a number of PS3 exclusives (heck, maybe multiplatform too) that you might be interested in.


@Skylit: You'll probably suffer the same fate as I did. Since you've been playing MW2 for a bit, you'd probably punch air thinking you'd be reloading too xD

Hah, I knew Deposit was crap, I never noticed an increase during the times I had it on.

Revenge might be good for me, but I've never used it. I don't really know how to use grenades in this game, so I never bother anymore. It might also be a good perk because it doesn't seem as broke as COD4 martyrdom lol


----------



## Mort (Feb 24, 2010)

> From those two I'll assume you like RPGs and shooters of some form. What else do you like? There might be a number of PS3 exclusives (heck, maybe multiplatform too) that you might be interested in.


I only have a meandering interest in RPGs and very little in shooters.  Valkyria Chronicals looks like a pretty interesting take on them, and I'd kind of like to try it.  With the Uncharted games I'd just like to see what Amy Hennig's work is like after leaving Crystal Dynamics. 

I don't really particularly like genres, though I prefer games with melee combat to shooting (Usually).  Just glancing at my game collection, franchises I particularly like are:

Jet Set Radio
Legend of Zelda
Legacy of Kain
Panzer Dragoon. 
No More Heroes
Shenmue
Several different fighting games(Though I am more than happy with the plethora I have now)
Klonoa

Several others.  By and large I generally prefer action adventure games.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha so, I bought the new DLC yesterday and it was kind of funny how everyone else, and I mean EVERYONE was rank 50-60. I'm by no means bad at Uncharted 2 but holy fuck, talk about getting raped. 

New levels are pretty awesome though.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 26, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Haha so, I bought the new DLC yesterday and it was kind of funny how everyone else, and I mean EVERYONE was rank 50-60. I'm by no means bad at Uncharted 2 but holy fuck, talk about getting raped.
> 
> New levels are pretty awesome though.



You are so fucking right. lmao. 

But well i've managed to get more kills then deaths, so my ratio didn't go down. 

But today i had a team in which were just lvl 54 - 58 and i am 49 and went 11-2 on The Facility. 

What's your ID, btw?

@ L O V E L E S S

My 2nd booster is Explosive Expert now 

And M4 is my fav. now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 26, 2010)

@Mort: From that list, the best reason for you to buy a PS3 would be The Last Guardian, it's like  and  at the same time, I mean look at that poor creature, it definitely looks like it's headed for the bad end =[

I would definitely buy a PS3 just for that game, and build my gaming library from there. Hopefully we'll get it this year, but if you need something that's released right now, Demon's Souls is apparently very good if you're in NA. If it was available here in Europe I would get it straightaway. If I want to get it right now, I'd have to import it. :3

@DragonSlayer: Thanks for letting me know about the DLC, I bought xD I didn't play the first game so I have no idea what the new maps look like, so it's kinda exciting ^^ And what's your PSN id?

@Skylit: EE is an extra nade right? That'd be useful for me, if I knew how to throw them properly  I'm sticking with Sure Foot for now ^^

M4 with Down the Irons is insane, or even a person has a semi-decent aim can screw some people over without it 



I'm off for a few games, try out the skins and maps lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 26, 2010)

I fucking hate the new maps. I gotten used to the facility, but the other map is just fucking atrocious.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 26, 2010)

I am on my fourth play through of this game, I just fucking love love love it.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 26, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Skylit: EE is an extra nade right? That'd be useful for me, if I knew how to throw them properly  I'm sticking with Sure Foot for now ^^
> 
> M4 with Down the Irons is insane, or even a person has a semi-decent aim can screw some people over without it



You threw some grenades very well. 

I think my aim is pretty good and yeah, I screwed some dudes badly.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 26, 2010)

I still need the bundle


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 26, 2010)

_Earlier this week, we blogged about how we are listening to the conversations in our player community about our recent Title Update 1.05. To close out the week we wanted to share some of the things we’ve been looking at and testing internally within UNCHARTED 2 multiplayer—all based on feedback from our community.

Just to be clear – these are some of the adjustments and refinements we’ve been talking about and we’ve been testing internally to date.

By no means does this mean any of this is guaranteed to happen.

And now the list…

    Auto-shoulder switching
    We’re thinking about removing this entirely and/or adding a toggle to your online profile.

    Medals being obscured when you have been killed
    If you happen to get medals right as you’re killed, the scoreboard comes up and you can’t see the medal and cash award. I think it’s safe to assume we’ll address this.

    Limb damage
    We’ve been testing out changing the hitboxes so that shots to the limb require require damage than torso hits or headshots to dispatch your opponent.

    Grenades
    We’ve been looking at different adjustments to grenade damage and radius to see how those adjustments fare.

    Boosters
    We’ve been playing around with balance adjustments to some boosters.

    Glitches and exploits
    This is a little bit of an on-going process, but addressing these are definitely things we’re working on and have been updating consistently over time.

When we’ve made more solid decisions regarding any adjustments or refinements to multiplayer, we’ll be sure to let you know in detail. _


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought the new bundle yesterday. Now i'm fucking level 55 so why the fuck are bunch of level 30s and 40s kicking my ass when I choose to use the DLC option?

What the fuck? Did everyone step their game up tenfold?


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> _Earlier this week, we blogged about how we are listening to the conversations in our player community about our recent Title Update 1.05. To close out the week we wanted to share some of the things we?ve been looking at and testing internally within UNCHARTED 2 multiplayer?all based on feedback from our community.
> 
> Just to be clear ? these are some of the adjustments and refinements we?ve been talking about and we?ve been testing internally to date.
> 
> ...



Oh god yes, please for the love of god take off auto-shoulder aiming. Why the fuck do I start shooting to the left randomly as fuck? I feel like my whole perspective being eschewed when I begin to fire.

They also need to do limb damage I'm tired of firing of 20 bullets and somewhat Hulking out and not dying.

Also those glitches really need to be fixed, especially with grenades. 

Damn Naughtydog, I feel like I bring up more reasons not to play multiplayer.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm getting tired of multiplayer...


----------



## Wicked Daze (Feb 28, 2010)

The World said:


> I bought the new bundle yesterday. Now i'm fucking level 55 so why the fuck are bunch of level 30s and 40s kicking my ass when I choose to use the DLC option?
> 
> What the fuck? Did everyone step their game up tenfold?



Levels don't have much to do with it. You can assume that anything above 50 probably has some skill, but even that's not guaranteed.

I was level 53 on the beta, and as such, now toss around 5x players while at level 2x.

I'd say you need a few boosters (Down The Irons & Fleet Foot) before you can be completely on par with everybody else.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just finished Survival on The Facility with two random persons.

Fucking easy.

We were all the time where you find grenades etc.

They took the side from which the Dudes with the Gau came. And myself killed all Rocket Mans and this dudes who choke you. All of them were on my side. Killed them with headshots.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2010)

Down the irons and fleet foot is all you need losing a 1 on 1 is well unlikely.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 5, 2010)

The World said:


> Also those glitches really need to be fixed, especially with grenades.


I think when they say "glitch", it means those people who go underneath the map, shoot you no matter how far away you are from them and kill you regardless of any walls or anything else between you two  There's nothing wrong with the nades xD

Anyway, I'm not liking this 1.06 version of the game. It's horrible. My main complaints about it are: first of all, they've nerfed my favorite gun to the point that it's pretty much pointless trying to use it or even having it in the game completely. 

Next up, they've fucked around with the spawn points yet again. More often than not, you'll be spawned to the place you _just_ died, supposedly giving you the chance the retaliate on the person who just killed you. But that's not the case, your previous attacker will most likely just kill you again.  This spawn pattern would repeat multiple times (sometimes in a row, sometimes not), and if it doesn't, it leads to the second type of spawning.

Thankfully, this next type of spawn takes you away from the place you just died, away from your killer. The bad point? It spawns you just in front of another potential killer, lol  Don't be too surprised when you get killed, respawn, only to get killed again a few seconds afterward, only this time by a different player. =X

As a result, something has happened to my ratio that has never happened before; it went _down_ from 1.73 to 1.71 (not that I care about my ratio, but I got nothing else to show as proof as to how terrible this update is )

So, try not to get too frustrated when it feels like you're playing worse than you normally do XD

But yeah, definitely annoyed that my favorite gun has gone useless. I have to learn and master a different one now, which sucks. What would be a good overall weapon to use now?




tl;dr game sucks now, the world is ending


----------



## Skylit (Mar 11, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Anyway, I'm not liking this 1.06 version of the game. It's horrible. My main complaints about it are: first of all, they've nerfed my favorite gun to the point that it's pretty much pointless trying to use it or even having it in the game completely.



That's not true.

I have seen people who still screw you with the FAL.

But there are two points you have to keep in mind:

1. You have to get used to the new Fire-rate of the FAL.

2. You have to keep a bigger distance between you and your opponent.



L O V E L E S S said:


> Next up, they've fucked around with the spawn points yet again. More often than not, you'll be spawned to the place you _just_ died, supposedly giving you the chance the retaliate on the person who just killed you. But that's not the case, your previous attacker will most likely just kill you again.  This spawn pattern would repeat multiple times (sometimes in a row, sometimes not), and if it doesn't, it leads to the second type of spawning.
> 
> Thankfully, this next type of spawn takes you away from the place you just died, away from your killer. The bad point? It spawns you just in front of another potential killer, lol  Don't be too surprised when you get killed, respawn, only to get killed again a few seconds afterward, only this time by a different player. =X



The only bad point of the Update. :[



L O V E L E S S said:


> As a result, something has happened to my ratio that has never happened before; it went _down_ from 1.73 to 1.71 (not that I care about my ratio, but I got nothing else to show as proof as to how terrible this update is )
> 
> So, try not to get too frustrated when it feels like you're playing worse than you normally do XD



Same here. -___-



L O V E L E S S said:


> But yeah, definitely annoyed that my favorite gun has gone useless. I have to learn and master a different one now, which sucks. What would be a good overall weapon to use now?



AK-47?


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

The spawn points have always been like that for me.

Fuckin AK-47 kills me so quickly now  and from so far away, almost pointless using FAL


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I think when they say "glitch", it means those people who go underneath the map, shoot you no matter how far away you are from them and kill you regardless of any walls or anything else between you two  There's nothing wrong with the nades xD
> 
> Anyway, I'm not liking this 1.06 version of the game. It's horrible. My main complaints about it are: first of all, they've nerfed my favorite gun to the point that it's pretty much pointless trying to use it or even having it in the game completely.
> 
> ...



I meant the nades kill distance is so glitchy. Sometimes they kill me when I'm like 1 meter away, other times when I'm like 10 meters away it is ridiculous.

And the AK is so hax now, any newb can just pick that up and shoot from so far away killing anyone now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> But yeah, definitely annoyed that my favorite gun has gone useless. I have to learn and master a different one now, which sucks. What would be a good overall weapon to use now?



M4 FTW           .


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 22, 2010)

Decided to stop playing the multi. fucking glitchers are rampant.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

You gotta be better than the glitchers! You can do eeeet!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 23, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Decided to stop playing the multi. fucking glitchers are rampant.



Glitching hmmm? Never knew that can happen.. thought they stopped the glitching.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 10, 2010)

Completed it 2 times now. 
One of the best games i've ever played!


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 6, 2010)

*Uncharted 2 discussion and Disc Help.*

Lets talk about uncharted 2 if you have it  



But i need to ask for some help me and my friend over ps3 are having the same problem where we put in the uncharted 2 disc and nothing happens for about 3 or 4 seconds and then you here it in the disc drive like it is rotating again or something and then nothing happens at all it wont even like try to read the disc, All my other games are working and i even just bought fallout 3 and it works so any tips?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2010)

It's probably the disc, you're going to have to say when you got it and if you got it new or used. Are there any scratches on it?


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 6, 2010)

i got it feburary 5th and i think it has like 2 scratches but the same thing is happening to my friend with his disc. Got it new.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 6, 2010)

Try deleting your game file. I deleted it and it started up.

Also clean the disc


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice game, but its too short (or I'm playing too much lulz)


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2010)

Geg


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like Uncharted 2's upcoming DLC's gonna be something significant this time. 



Need more news.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2010)

That sounds great. Maybe a few levels playing as Elena


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoping for new multiplayer levels but more single player content would be even better. That shit would rock so much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2010)

This game is so reliastic at times i feel like im nathan drake in that game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone here see the GOTY edition trailer?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 30, 2010)

I cant wait to kick their ass's


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 30, 2010)

I did this game on hard mode the entire way through until the final boss battle, it was so hard I changed it to easy  didnt end up getting my gold trophy it was so annoying


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 30, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I did this game on hard mode the entire way through until the final boss battle, it was so hard I changed it to easy  didnt end up getting my gold trophy it was so annoying



lol..I died alot to get that trophy..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone still play this online? I try to play as much as possible (which means a few hours a week), it's still pretty much the most addicting console multiplayer game I have played.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont play as much cuz of school but I still play frequently

ill be on more after all this dlc and 1 year anniversary stuff gets revealed though


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 1, 2010)

I started playing it Co-op recently. I also play competitive on occasion.


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Does anyone still play this online? I try to play as much as possible (which means a few hours a week), it's still pretty much the most addicting console multiplayer game I have played.



I do sometimes, its the game I always come back to after a finish a new game I've bought.
I used to have a team I played with but they all play different games these days 

We need a narutoforums team


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 2, 2010)

Just beat this on Crushing , now I just need 1,500,000 for Genghis Khan


----------



## DgM (Oct 9, 2010)

This is undoubtedly the best PS3 game borrowed it from a friend it is awesome but i really need to get it, might get the GOTY Edition depending on the price. Oh and a Narutoforums team would be awesome it could be decided who would play based on whos online or a tournament in a private match.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 9, 2010)

Or everyone is on the team, thats how it works for the MW2 NF team


----------



## DgM (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah but a NF Uncharted tournament would be awesome. See who's the best of the best.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 17, 2010)

That would be me 

Any of you guys play with people from Naughty Dog last night? I did


----------

